# 08/22 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought AEW did a decent job of hyping their Saturday show on the last Dynamite and letting you know everything that will be on the show. That said, I can't say this is really the strongest show they could have put together.

The only thing that feels like a "must see" match, and I'm being hyperbolic, is the Cody vs. Brodie match. I don't expect Cody to lose, but I could see shenanigans leading to a rematch at All Out. And if given time, I think it could be a real good match.

But after that, what do you have really?

You have the Elite vs. the Dark Order C Team. We already know The Elite are better so seeing another match between the groups for the 3rd straight week doesn't do anything for me.

FTR vs. Private Party will probably be solid.

The 8 team tag will probably also be fun but it's full of teams not doing anything right now.

Darby will have a match. Cool.

And finally you have the finals of a tournament that has been exclusively on Youtube so far.

So, I'm not trying to bury the card in terms of in ring quality. I'm sure it will deliver there. I'm just saying, for a show that's not going to be on your normal timeslot or your normal day, doesn't really feel like a "must see" show for the most part.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"PPV worthy card" my arse. This is one of their worst Dynamite previews ever. 

They're mailing it in knowing the schedule move will kill them this week. And given they're a few weeks out from an actual PPV they can't hotshot and give matches away. 

FTR vs PP could happen on DARK and nobody would bat an eye. Same thing with Elite vs Dark Order Job Squad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

We’re blessed with an early thread!

i look forward to jolly good discussions between all AEW fans, filled with measured positive or negative feedback, steeped in logic and objectivity


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

FTR versus Private Party is not intriguing as Private Party have been losing as of late.

HOpefully Darby Allin can find a way not to injure himself in an enhancement match. He'll probably get injured in a post match beatdown....

Elite versus Dark Order is a mismatch.

Deadly Tournament finale is intriguing.

8 man tag is good but no Allie so we can see what her relationship is with B&B?

I want Brodie Lee to win. He can continue the open challenge and face JTG.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Honestly, other than yet another rushed TNT title match between cody and Brodie, the rest of the card is not far off being aew dark level type of card.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I think this thread's existence so early will make the extra 3 day wait harder for me.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

600-700K, based on that card.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> 600-700K, based on that card.


On Saturday at 6pm? 400K.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> On Saturday at 6pm? 400K.


I don't know if they will go that low, although below 600K is possible.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im confused so all out is not appv now? Its 2 episodes on dynamite?

They shouldn't be stopping ppvs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Im confused so all out is not appv now? Its 2 episodes on dynamite?
> 
> They shouldn't be stopping ppvs


No, they are moving one episode of Dynamite to Saturday and two to Thursday because of the NBA playoffs. They will also being a one hour special counting down to the PPV after Dynamite on Wednesday 9/2. The PPV is scheduled as normal on Saturday 9/5.

After the PPV, they are also having a one hour special on Wednesday 9/16 after the NBA game with the regular Dynamite episode a day late in Thursday 9/17.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This card is just filler garbage the build to all out is already going to be incredibly sad.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Is anyone willing to bet that AEW books Cody's loss of the TNT Title on television instead of PPV because lolAEW?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is anyone willing to bet that AEW books Cody's loss of the TNT Title on television instead of PPV because lolAEW?


I am actually OK with that. It adds an element of shock and surprise, plus it is the TNT title. The fact it was initially won not on TNT annoyed me a bit heh. Of course, giving it to the Dork Order of all factions negates any benefit.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> No, they are moving one episode of Dynamite to Saturday and two to Thursday because of the NBA playoffs. They will also being a one hour special counting down to the PPV after Dynamite on Wednesday 9/2. The PPV is scheduled as normal on Saturday 9/5.
> 
> After the PPV, they are also having a one hour special on Wednesday 9/16 after the NBA game with the regular Dynamite episode a day late in Thursday 9/17.


weird i swear i saw a photo aew posting its schedule with all out on tv but maybe its my mistake and it was a build up episode like you said to all out


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is anyone willing to bet that AEW books Cody's loss of the TNT Title on television instead of PPV because lolAEW?


i wouldn’t mind that

shock tv win for the tv title

i would go as far as saying the tnt title should only be defended on tv - will make it unique


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> weird i swear i saw a photo aew posting its schedule with all out on tv but maybe its my mistake and it was a build up episode like you said to all out


I think they are showing part of last year's show on TV to hype this year's.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> I think they are showing part of last year's show on TV to hype this year's.


ya its the replay of last year that i saw


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Is it tag team appreciation night again? Seems to be more tag teams in action this week than last week


----------



## BPG (Dec 31, 2019)

I think the audience will be over a million. Nobody noticed that RAW and SD are the only programs of the day, while NXT and AEW share wrestling fans


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BPG said:


> I think the audience will be over a million. Nobody noticed that RAW and SD are the only programs of the day, while NXT and AEW share wrestling fans


maybe the 2nd thursday show / never the Saturday

that’ll be down


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Not a great card IMO and I won't be able to watch this episode live because I'll be at work. I'm not high on Private Party. The Elite vs Dark Order again is getting boring and it's not even the good DO. I mean I like Silver, Reynolds and Angels but they aren't on the Elites level. Darby in a squash, next. The TNT title match looks great though. I can't see Cody leaving All Out as champion and I figured he could lose anywhere between last week with Sky and the PPV. Brodie is a worthy title holder and a credible threat.

I'm sure it will be a good show but I feel like this one may be phoned in a bit because of the day and time change.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks a really stacked show, 6 matches and you've got to think we'll get something with Mox/MJF, Jericho/OC and find out who Shida is facing at All Out.

We'll be two week to all out when this show starts so I expect some more matches to be announced and for them to start stepping up the gas because only Mox/MJF has been officially announced.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Pissed that we have to wait till Saturday, I hope to discuss the good and the bad with others in a mature way and just focus on the matches, rather than call out wrestllers on the negatives that may happen,

Peace ya'll.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Carter84 said:


> Pissed that we have to wait till Saturday, I hope to discuss the good and the bad with others in a mature way and just focus on the matches, rather than call out wrestllers on the negatives that may happen,


So...positive shit only, yeah?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So...positive shit only, yeah?


From me aye that's right.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

BPG said:


> I think the audience will be over a million. Nobody noticed that RAW and SD are the only programs of the day, while NXT and AEW share wrestling fans


lol 
You wrong


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Weird to not have Dynamite. Please beat Guy Fieri for us, NXT!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Gonna be a weak show with it being on Saturday. They are clearly phoning it in for this one. Estimating 450K cable viewers. Most will just watch the replays on illegal sites later. Cody vs Brodie looks good and the finals for the women's tournament has my interest but the show is looking mostly skippable. I'll also catch the replay after Takeover XXX.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Carter84 said:


> Pissed that we have to wait till Saturday, I hope to discuss the good and the bad with others in a mature way and just focus on the matches, rather than call out wrestllers on the negatives that may happen,
> 
> Peace ya'll.



WWE does something stupid = This sucks! Vince is senile!

AEW has Lance Archer ripping 70 year old mens clothes off = Shhhh we dont discuss these things.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> WWE does something stupid = This sucks! Vince is senile!
> 
> AEW has Lance Archer ripping 70 year old mens clothes off = Shhhh we dont discuss these things.


I wasn't in the live threads for the OC/Jericho & Archer/Jake debacle last week, but I'm assuming everyone lost their shit over both segments. 

The Archer/Jake thing was weird as fuck, but I can forgive it if they never even hint at doing anything similar with the duo ever again. It was a outlandish idea that someone, most likely Tony, had backstage and wanted to try. I have forgiven WWE a lot in the past for dropping stupid shit that they know didn't work.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> WWE does something stupid = This sucks! Vince is senile!
> 
> AEW has Lance Archer ripping 70 year old mens clothes off = Shhhh we dont discuss these things.


There's a 5 page thread on the very first page discussing that. I think the majority called it shit there.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

By God, the jobbers and no-names (literally, dudes in masks with no identity) keep getting on television.

This week, instead of a card supposition, I'm throwing their card in the trashcan.

Q1: We open with the preview for the card, featuring a six man tag main event with Mox and two partners of his choosing vs MJF, Wardlow and a mystery man.
Backstage, Arn Anderson is KOed on the floor with a chair set up over his neck. Brandi and Dustin check on him. Cody looks on silently and then exits the frame.
Opening match: Matt Hardy and Archer vs Sammy and Hager. Commentary question Hardy’s choice of partner. There is a backstage video of Hardy explaining that he has seen the chaos that Archer brings, and that is why he selected him to team with. Archer and Hardy become dysfunctional, Archer cannibalizes his partner, and Hager gets the pin on Hardy. Jericho enters the ring as Sammy and Hager beat up Hardy. OC comes out for the save with a potato-orange gun that he shoots Jericho and company with.
Backstage, Matt Cardona is KOed like Arn was with a chair set up over him.
Q2: FTR vs Private Party vs PnP vs Best Friends in a tag elimination match- FTR wins with a heel finish (Tully and Spears involved).
Schiavone tells the viewers that the TNT title match has been altered at the request of Cody to add Shawn Spears to the match. Commentary discuss the danger of a two-front battle.
Q3: Backstage, Mox is talking to Fenix.
Shida and Swole vs Priscilla Kelly and Reba (I know I suggested this previously, but there is literally no other program to be had on television unless they bring back Kong or sign Tessa).
Outside, Kingston, Diamante and Ivelisse talk with PnP.
Tag title defense: Omega and Page vs Young Bucks
Q4: Tag title match ends in time limit draw.
JR tells us that next week’s main event will be Matt Hardy and OC vs Jericho and Sammy.

Q5: FTW title defense: Cage vs Warhorse - Cage retains.
Q6: TNT title defense: Cody vs Brodie Lee vs Spears - Cody retains by pinning Lee. The Dork Order leaves Lee alone in the ring.
As Spears leaves the ring, Cardona hits him with a chair. FTR come out and throw Cardona off the stage. Omega and Page then come out of the second tunnel, but security breaks everyone up.
Q7: Main Event: Mox, Allin and Fenix vs MJF, Wardlow and Pentagon.
During the match, Starks drops Allin outside of the ring.
Q8: Main Event continues: Allin eventually recovers for one of the hot tags. Fenix gets the finish and covers Wardlow.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> There's a 5 page thread on the very first page discussing that. I think the majority called it shit there.



I wasnt addressing you or even the majority. Im addressing the guy who literally just said he wants the thread to be nothing but positives. No negatives. If he wants an AEW circle jerk fan forum, Im sure they exist on the internet. This is a DISCUSSION forum. If you dont like dissenting opinions, form a PM circle with the 2 or 3 other people who think everything they do is gold and watch the show with them.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I wasnt addressing you or even the majority. Im addressing the guy who literally just said he wants the thread to be nothing but positives. No negatives. If he wants an AEW circle jerk fan forum, Im sure they exist on the internet. This is a DISCUSSION forum. If you dont like dissenting opinions, form a PM circle with the 2 or 3 other people who think everything they do is gold and watch the show with them.


I read him say he wanted to discuss Positives and Negatives in a mature way and not mindless hate. I see nothing wrong with that statement... but as you said its between you two.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> I read him say he wanted to discuss Positives and Negatives in a mature way and not mindless hate. I see nothing wrong with that statement... but as you said its between you two.



He says that, but then he says not to call out the negatives in the next sentence lol. Then hes asked "positive shit only?" And he answers in the affirmative.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He says that, but then he says not to call out the negatives in the next sentence lol. Then hes asked "positive shit only?" And he answers in the affirmative.


Oh alright. I didn't read that message. I will stop assuming what he meant by it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They deserve to have their asses handed to them. TNT fucking promotes the hell out of this show on every playoff game, and you’re so fucking butthurt about having to deal with the time change that you fucking mail it in.

Fucking dipshits.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The quality of a show is hardly ever determined by how good or bad the card is on paper.

That said, for a Saturday show away from their normal time slot, there's just nothing that feels must see on it. Maybe, Cody vs. Brodie, but that's it.

I mean the only other hooks that have been announced is the Elite vs. The Dark Order C Squad (the 3rd Elite vs. DO match in the the last couple weeks, 4th if you count the Cody/Cardona tag), a tag tournament finals that has been mostly promoted on Youtube, and other matches that I'm sure will be good but with just no real hook to them.



prosperwithdeen said:


> *The Archer/Jake thing was weird as fuck, but I can forgive it if they never even hint at doing anything similar with the duo ever again. It was a outlandish idea that someone, most likely Tony, had backstage and wanted to try.* I have forgiven WWE a lot in the past for dropping stupid shit that they know didn't work.


I would have liked to have been a guy backstage and when someone presented this to me, I would say "OK, I know this is a silly wrestling skit, but in the context of the story, exactly who and why did someone write that on Jake's back? If it was Archer, I have questions I don't want the answer to."


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

If this works well for them I'd say AEW decide to move Dynamite to Saturday permanently. It will look like they're running from NXT but be worth it if they can get more viewers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> If this works well for them I'd say AEW decide to move Dynamite to Saturday permanently. It will look like they're running from NXT but be worth it if they can get more viewers.


Where would they move their PPVs?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Where would they move their PPVs?


They have PPV's? Maybe during those 4 weeks of the year they put Dynamite back on Wednesday and show their PPV on Saturday.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If they move the show to Saturday, they’re done.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> If they move the show to Saturday, they’re done.


I don't know how many viewers they could get on a Saturday, but they're not really going anywhere with current numbers either. I'd say they'd take it into account to avoid Wednesdays because there's not many viewers to gain on that night.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Not a bad episode last night. I really enjoyed the "basketball matches" they had and it was nice to see refreshing new and young talent in the themed "basketball court" ring that they did. They may make it long term after all.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> If this works well for them I'd say AEW decide to move Dynamite to Saturday permanently. It will look like they're running from NXT but be worth it if they can get more viewers.


NXT will definitely move wherever AEW is


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> NXT will definitely move wherever AEW is


Based on what?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bdon still over exaggerating XD

Also they are selling tickets for the show next week, better to do their best best show possible in front of a crowd.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Based on what?


I don't buy that NXT on Wednesday was a coincidence


----------



## Savage Elbow (Jun 19, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I don't buy that NXT on Wednesday was a coincidence


Hadn't NXT been on Wednesday for years before AEW was even around?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

BigCy said:


> Not a bad episode last night. I really enjoyed the "basketball matches" they had and it was nice to see refreshing new and young talent in the themed "basketball court" ring that they did. They may make it long term after all.


I missed it, did LeBron sign with AEW??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

For the OC fans


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296488076831854594


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> For the OC fans
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296488076831854594


Oh no.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Savage Elbow said:


> Hadn't NXT been on Wednesday for years before AEW was even around?


Not on USA Network

I forget what day they uploaded to WWE Network.

I didn't think it was controversial that WWE counter-programmed AEW with NXT


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Oh no.


JUDAS will be blaring on the PA systems 30 seconds in lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BigCy said:


> Not a bad episode last night. I really enjoyed the "basketball matches" they had and it was nice to see refreshing new and young talent in the themed "basketball court" ring that they did. They may make it long term after all.


Last night's episode was awful. Totally over pushing over exposed stars like Kawhi, who can't even talk.

And they're trying to hold down rising star Luka who should be in main events.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I don't buy that NXT on Wednesday was a coincidence


It already was on Wednesdays. Shows often lose a bunch of viewers when they change nights. Surely you can't just expect NXT to just change nights? Seems to me that Khan wanted to recreate the monday night wars he loved so much so he put it on a night NXT was already on.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol you people love to leave out the details. NXT was on Wednesday nights originally *but on the WWE Network not the USA Network. Big difference. *Tony doesn’t get final say in a time slot, TNT does. So AEW was positioned on Wednesday nights. WWE then goes out of their way to take NXT off of the WWE network and place it on the USA network to counter-program AEW and take away some of their momentum. And this all transpired AFTER the announcement.

In NXT’s 10 years they never moved it to USA until AEW was born. It’s clear as day why it was done. It was a good business move despite what loyalists or haters say. They were moved to network TV solely to counter AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

IIRC NXT was still only an hour show until it moved to television and put up directly against AEW Dynamite,


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol you people love to leave out the details. NXT was on Wednesday nights originally *but on the WWE Network not the USA Network. Big difference. *Tony doesn’t get final say in a time slot, TNT does. So AEW was positioned on Wednesday nights. WWE then goes out of their way to take NXT off of the WWE network and place it on the USA network to counter-program AEW and take away some of their momentum. And this all transpired AFTER the announcement.
> 
> In NXT’s 10 years they never moved it to USA until AEW was born. It’s clear as day why it was done. It was a good business move despite what loyalists or haters say. They were moved to network TV solely to counter AEW.


Not leaving out any details. It's ridiculous to think NXT should have changed nights. NXT was already on Wednesday nights. Fact. If WWE didn't try to build that brand they would have lost every single Wednesday night viewer as they could have just watched it afterwards on the Network. It would be dumb business to not try to get a show on USA. You're adding random details that aren't backed up with any facts whatsoever. Why does Tony Khan not get a say in a time slot but Vince does? What was WWE supposed to do? Just chill while AEW puts their show on the same night as NXT? nAH


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, if you had any doubts, Brandi is a heel....again. So yeah, we'll see where that goes.

Sammy cut your cliche, I'm sorry/not really promo but it was well executed.

And they're doing everything they can to try to make Cody vs. Brodie feel like a big deal.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Ha ha! Brandi called Diamanté “Del Monte.”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Not leaving out any details. It's ridiculous to think NXT should have changed nights. NXT was already on Wednesday nights. Fact. If WWE didn't try to build that brand they would have lost every single Wednesday night viewer as they could have just watched it afterwards on the Network. It would be dumb business to not try to get a show on USA. You're adding random details that aren't backed up with any facts whatsoever. Why does Tony Khan not get a say in a time slot but Vince does? What was WWE supposed to do? Just chill while AEW puts their show on the same night as NXT? nAH


No, NXT should not have changed nights. Like you said, they have already built up their fan base on Wednesdays and that would hurt them to switch. At the same time though, If it was dumb business NOT to switch to USA when AEW got their placement, then why were they not on USA for the 10 years they have been running? Wouldn’t that mean they were being dumb for 10 years straight and giving up all of that ad revenue?

No they weren’t being dumb because they never cared about it and never thought it was a big deal until AEW became a thing. The RAW and SD TV deals were enough, and even now, they still are. Hence why the move was to solely counter AEW, not because it was a “good business decision”, even though it was. They should have done this way back before AEW was a thing. The fact that they did it conveniently NOW when AEW got their placement makes it clear as day what WWE’s intentions were with the move.

No WWE shouldn’t have chilled, but the argument is their reasoning and not whether they should have or not, because they absolutely were in the right to do so in an effort to derail the competition.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Brandi just wants to have all the action figures. Sammy promo was pretty damn good. Cody's promo was unsurprisingly great. I am excited for the saturday Dynamite.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No, NXT should not have changed nights. Like you said, they have already built up their fan base on Wednesdays and that would hurt them to switch. At the same time though, If it was dumb business NOT to switch to USA when AEW got their placement, then why were they not on USA for the 10 years they have been running? Wouldn’t that mean they were being dumb for 10 years straight and giving up all of that ad revenue?
> 
> No they weren’t being dumb because they never cared about it and never thought it was a big deal until AEW became a thing. The RAW and SD TV deals were enough, and even now, they still are. Hence why the move was to solely counter AEW, not because it was a “good business decision”, even though it was. They should have done this way back before AEW was a thing. The fact that they did it conveniently NOW when AEW got their placement makes it clear as day what WWE’s intentions were with the move.
> 
> No WWE shouldn’t have chilled, but the argument is their reasoning and not whether they should have or not, because they absolutely were in the right to do so in an effort to derail the competition.


Not at all, it was a development company to build stars for Raw and SD. Recently Ciampa, Gargano and other superstars have said they want to build NXT as a brand and so it was only a recent thing. To think it could be organized within the couple of weeks in which AEW announced they were playing on a Wednesday night is a bit ridiculous. I'm not writing it off but they needed to change when circumstances changed. They weren't on TV because they didn't need to be.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, if you had any doubts, Brandi is a heel....again. So yeah, we'll see where that goes.
> 
> Sammy cut your cliche, I'm sorry/not really promo but it was well executed.
> 
> And they're doing everything they can to try to make Cody vs. Brodie feel like a big deal.


Yeah everything Brandi and Allie could use more logical storytelling. There are some things you can try to say to make it make sense like oh Brandi only seemed face because she cares about her husband. But at times it seems like they don't know what they're doing with those two characters switching them all over the place. I hope there's a payoff to those two and going forward they try for me consistent storytelling.

Really want Brodie to win. He's perfect for the midcard belt as he's already lost to Mox and rematch with Cody can happen at all out. And there can be an angle where Dark Order takes over the TNT network and come with propaganda programming.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Brandi is not winning the tag belt with Allie on Saturday. Brandi is working everyone. As I have said I see a Icarus storyline happening with Brandi. Tony point blank asked if she made the tournament to put a belt on herself like people are saying. AEW knows what they are doing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Brandi is not winning the tag belt with Allie on Saturday. Brandi is working everyone. As I have said I see a Icarus storyline happening with Brandi. Tony point blank asked if she made the tournament to put a belt on herself like people are saying. AEW knows what they are doing.


I honestly forgot this was a thing. There are no belts though right? Just a cup? Is anyone really watching this thing? Are they having the finals on Dynamite?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Not at all, it was a development company to build stars for Raw and SD. Recently Ciampa, Gargano and other superstars have said they want to build NXT as a brand and so it was only a recent thing. To think it could be organized within the couple of weeks in which AEW announced they were playing on a Wednesday night is a bit ridiculous. I'm not writing it off but they needed to change when circumstances changed. They weren't on TV because they didn't need to be.


My guy I appreciate your talking points as they do make some sense from the POV of one who doesn't see this as a counter-play, but you have to call a spade a spade. No one in the wrestling community believes that NXT wasn't strategically moved on purpose. This is the first time I have ever had to debate this with another wrestling fan. The timing and the placement were extremely convenient. They were actually posed to move to FS1 before AEW got their deal with TNT. They then changed their minds and moved them to USA after. It's clear as day. And that's not a bad thing, its just what needed to be done. They didn't just all of a sudden have an epiphany and think that they should move NXT to USA. If AEW weren't a thing they would still be on the WWE Network. To further support that, they then went out of their way to bring back the Great American Bash and do a random title unification and Sasha/Io on Fyter Fest weekend. Which is also okay in the name of competition.

ESPN, CBS Sports, Bleacher Report, Sports Illustrated, and Forbes all covered this story. These are all of the major sports networks in the U.S., with Forbes being more of about everything but very reputable in all areas. These networks have no stake in the "Wednesday Night Wars", but they are all saying the same thing. They could have just reported that they were moving to USA, but each network went out of their way to state the obvious, which is the fact that the move was done on purpose to combat All Elite Wrestling. Its not just the AEW fans shouting from the rooftops that NXT being moved was done on purpose to counter-program. Then you have the 2nd tier, which are all of the reputable wrestling reporting sites and podcasters saying the same exact thing. But everyone already knew the obvious.

It doesn't really matter if it was developmental though. Hasn't stopped them in the past. Wasn't Tough Enough developmental? NXT is not good enough to be on TV in the last 10 years, but Tough Enough, Total Divas, and the Bella Twins shows are?

As far as being organized in a couple weeks, these things happen fast when you already have a relationship in place. And even if you don't, it still happens relatively fast because if you wait too long you're losing money that you could be making in a time slot. Most of what you need to talk about has already been prepared and can be covered relatively quickly. Programming is being cancelled all the time so TV time slots are like a revolving door. TV series all the time are green-lit within a matter of weeks. So are films once all the materials are presented to studios in a package.



Lheurch said:


> I honestly forgot this was a thing. There are no belts though right? Just a cup? Is anyone really watching this thing? Are they having the finals on Dynamite?


Just a cup. Yeah its happening on Dynamite this Saturday. I think the whole point is to semi-elevate Ivelisse and Diamante with the win while using it as a vehicle to fuel Brandi's heel turn.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> I honestly forgot this was a thing. There are no belts though right? Just a cup? Is anyone really watching this thing? Are they having the finals on Dynamite?


Yeah, sorry, for now it is just a cup, not tag belts. I had said in the Tag team thread that I thought AEW was going to do the same thing as what happened in the finals of the Cruiserweight Classic. I wrote my post as what I believe is to happen.

Didn't mean to cause confusion.

Yes, the Finals are on Dynamite.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Just a cup. Yeah its happening on Dynamite this Saturday. I think the whole point is to semi-elevate Ivelisse and Diamante with the win while using it as a vehicle to fuel Brandi's heel turn.


Brandi quickly becoming the Big Show of AEW as far as face/heel turns go. Just a lot less interesting. I kid...partially.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Brandi quickly becoming the Big Show of AEW as far as face/heel turns go. Just a lot less interesting. I kid...partially.


I don't think she is going heel. I think she is trolling everyone. 

Guess we'll see on Saturday.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I don't think she is going heel. I think she is trolling everyone.
> 
> Guess we'll see on Saturday.


I think my point is that almost no one knows or cares what she is doing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I think my point is that almost no one knows or cares what she is doing.


Ding ding ding. Winner winner chicken dinner.

Is Brandi turned heel again would anyone here genuinely care? I think the general reaction here would be "Aww diddums Stephane McMahon 2.0 thinks somebody cares about her. Bless"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Brandi has always been a heel in AEW. Although, her storylines have sure been nonsensical


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> My guy I appreciate your talking points as they do make some sense from the POV of one who doesn't see this as a counter-play, but you have to call a spade a spade. No one in the wrestling community believes that NXT wasn't strategically moved on purpose. This is the first time I have ever had to debate this with another wrestling fan. The timing and the placement were extremely convenient. They were actually posed to move to FS1 before AEW got their deal with TNT. They then changed their minds and moved them to USA after. It's clear as day. And that's not a bad thing, its just what needed to be done. They didn't just all of a sudden have an epiphany and think that they should move NXT to USA. If AEW weren't a thing they would still be on the WWE Network. To further support that, they then went out of their way to bring back the Great American Bash and do a random title unification and Sasha/Io on Fyter Fest weekend. Which is also okay in the name of competition.
> 
> ESPN, CBS Sports, Bleacher Report, Sports Illustrated, and Forbes all covered this story. These are all of the major sports networks in the U.S., with Forbes being more of about everything but very reputable in all areas. These networks have no stake in the "Wednesday Night Wars", but they are all saying the same thing. They could have just reported that they were moving to USA, but each network went out of their way to state the obvious, which is the fact that the move was done on purpose to combat All Elite Wrestling. Its not just the AEW fans shouting from the rooftops that NXT being moved was done on purpose to counter-program. Then you have the 2nd tier, which are all of the reputable wrestling reporting sites and podcasters saying the same exact thing. But everyone already knew the obvious.
> 
> ...


I'm not denying it was intentional. I am denying your reasoning as I believe they evolved as the situation changed. You're not exactly telling me what else they should have done to survive or grow. It took AEW becoming a thing and going on the same night they were already on for them to need to get onto television. It was a necessary change.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, if you had any doubts, Brandi is a heel....again. So yeah, we'll see where that goes.
> 
> Sammy cut your cliche, I'm sorry/not really promo but it was well executed.
> 
> And they're doing everything they can to try to make Cody vs. Brodie feel like a big deal.


This was pretty good, enjoyed the watch. Good promos from Cody, Brandi, and Sammy. I like the music they used in the end to hype Brodie/Cody. 



Cult03 said:


> I'm not denying it was intentional. I am denying your reasoning as I believe they evolved as the situation changed. You're not exactly telling me what else they should have done to survive or grow. It took AEW becoming a thing and going on the same night they were already on for them to need to get onto television. It was a necessary change.


That's the thing, Vince never cared about NXT, it was/is Triple H's project and was never meant to have accelerated growth outside of the WWE Network. If it were, they would have been on TV a long time ago, much like Tough Enough or Total Divas, 2 shows that have done way less in viewers. The guy just plucks talent from NXT whenever he wants and murders them on the main roster after Triple H makes them into stars. By staying on the Network, that ensured its survival, because they own it. NXT being on the WWE Network is a big incentive for people to continue paying $10/month to keep the service, so I would bet money that before AEW, they never had any plans to expand to an actual TV network. NXT UK and any other NXT extension would have been streamed on the WWE Network too because it gains them more paid subscribers and not just people using new email addresses every month to watch PPV's for free.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i wouldn’t mind that
> 
> shock tv win for the tv title
> 
> i would go as far as saying the tnt title should only be defended on tv - will make it unique


I agree its basically a TV title/Intercontinental title why not have it change hands where it was debuted?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Gonna be the first dynamite I miss since I started watching. In Canada on shaw it doesn't even show this on tomorrow. I would record it otherwise 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

kyledriver said:


> Gonna be the first dynamite I miss since I started watching. In Canada on shaw it doesn't even show this on tomorrow. I would record it otherwise
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I noticed this as well; I guess I'll be in the same boat.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I agree its basically a TV title/Intercontinental title why not have it change hands where it was debuted?


What is even the storyline if Cody continues with the title? Cody runs through more guys? If Brodie Lee wins there's tons of things can happen. Brodie can even continue the open challenge and offer dark order memberships to the victims like JTG and Hannibal. It also sets up a rematch at all out. And Brodie Lee is perfect to hold the belt as he already lost to Ambrose.

Brodie Lee could use the TNT championship to try to infiltrate the entire TNT network all it's broadcasting. There could be Dark Order skits...

It's soooooooooooo much better if Brodie Lee wins.

So I predict a resounding Cody victory.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Yeah, I noticed this as well; I guess I'll be in the same boat.





kyledriver said:


> Gonna be the first dynamite I miss since I started watching. In Canada on shaw it doesn't even show this on tomorrow. I would record it otherwise
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Holla at me I can hook yall up, I got that crystal clarity on the low


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> Yeah, I noticed this as well; I guess I'll be in the same boat.


Maybe it'll be on one of the tsn channels? It said following the basketball game, but the only channel playing basketball has another game on right after... So I dunno



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

El Hammerstone said:


> Yeah, I noticed this as well; I guess I'll be in the same boat.


Want a link?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Want a link?


Sure, I'd appreciate that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

El Hammerstone said:


> Sure, I'd appreciate that.







__





Watch Wrestling Online - WWE, AEW, RAW, Smackdown, Lucha Undrground, iMPACT Wrestling and Many More Shows Watch Free Wrestling Shows Online


Watch Wrestling Online - WWE, AEW, RAW, Smackdown, Lucha Undrground, iMPACT Wrestling and Many More Shows Watch Free Wrestling Shows Online Watch Wrestling Online - WWE, AEW, RAW, Smackdown, Lucha Undrground, iMPACT Wrestling and Many More Shows Watch Free Wrestling Shows Online




watchwrestling.la





@kyledriver here you go as well


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Not sure if anyone cares about this but if you're going to use watchwrestling you'll be on a 50-60 second delay. I don't usually mind but if you're someone that needs to watch completely live it might be irritating for you.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not sure if anyone cares about this but if you're going to use watchwrestling you'll be on a 50-60 second delay. I don't usually mind but if you're someone that needs to watch completely live it might be irritating for you.


I always wait until the shows over and daily motion have the full links available. I never watch live because I can't skip the bad things then lol


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Has it moved to Fridays? I couldn't find my usual torrent for this.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Has it moved to Fridays? I couldn't find my usual torrent for this.


Nah. There's nba games so this week is Saturday and the next 2 is Thursday due to the nba again but after the playoffs it will be Wednesday again


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful man do it in the DM’s, I think you can be banned for sending streaming links publicly


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've seen some people, not on this site, suggest they could get some kind of bump because they're airing right after the NBA games, specifically right after the Heat vs. Pacers Game 3 today.

So, while I'm sure there will some people staying on to watch Dynamite after the game, I looked up what the ratings have been for the NBA Playoffs so far. Day 1 of the Playoffs, which had 4 games, averaged 1.7 million viewers per game. Now, some of the prime time games did better. But with AEW following the afternoon game and coming after a Heat vs. Pacers game that has no big stars, I guess I wouldn't expect that big of a bump.

Anyways, onto the show:

Cody vs. Brodie: I'll predict Cody retains after some kind of Elite/Dark Order shenanigans. I expect a good match between these 2 and it needs to deliver considering it's the only "big" match on this show.

I mean, I guess Ivelisse and Diamante will win the tournament finals. Here's the thing, this tournament has been such an afterthought it's hard for me to even get upset if Brandi & Allie win. But, I would think they don't want Brandi winning this just because of the potential negative buzz.

Elite will beat the Dark Order C Team, I would think that's a lock.

FTR vs. Private Party should be a good one if Private Party are on form. FTR obviously win.

Darby probably wins some kind of squash and they set up either Cage vs. Darby or Starks vs. Darby for All Out.

The 8 man tag will probably be your typical cluster fuck match, so hopefully it's executed well.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Careful man do it in the DM’s, I think you can be banned for sending streaming links publicly


Thanks I wasn't aware of that


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey question, so which first episode of Dynamite has 10 percent fans? I assume this means all out will be the same which is huge help for big time matches!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Hey question, so which first episode of Dynamite has 10 percent fans? I assume this means all out will be the same which is huge help for big time matches!


The 8/27 Dynamite will be the first, so next Thursday.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What do you guys think the new one hoir rumored show will be called on TNT?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Damn Dynamite Is on at like 3pm hella early lol good thing I checked.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Time is it on GMT ?


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Damn Dynamite Is on at like 3pm hella early lol good thing I checked.


yea kinda weird. i thought it was 6 PM my timezone, Arizona United States, because all the commericials on TNT, TBS, and even saw the aew saturday night commericial during Adult Swim twice this week (cartoon network) ...the commericials all said 6 PM ...but my TV schedule shows 3 PM which really threw me off...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Uggh Dynamite's delayed like 5 hours in Canada. Uggh might have to get creative


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Aedubya said:


> Time is it on GMT ?


11pm, which is perfect for me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297193025198792704


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow it is on at 3pm where I live. Thanks to everyone in here who posted times heh.

Edit: This also means they will not be going head to head with Takeover XXX. Maybe the pre-show but not the event itself.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Oh wow it is on at 3pm where I live. Thanks to everyone in here who posted times heh.
> 
> Edit: This also means they will not be going head to head with Takeover XXX. Maybe the pre-show but not the event itself.


In the east coast they do, take over starts 7PM EST.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

kuja killer said:


> yea kinda weird. i thought it was 6 PM my timezone, Arizona United States, because all the commericials on TNT, TBS, and even saw the aew saturday night commericial during Adult Swim twice this week (cartoon network) ...the commericials all said 6 PM ...but my TV schedule shows 3 PM which really threw me off...


Yup me too I'm in cali ever commercial said 6pm.Hope this doesn't effect viewership cuz of incorrect advertising.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> In the east coast they do, take over starts 7PM EST.


Got it. So the first hour will be against the pre-show and the second against the first hour of the main show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tonight's the night.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Got it. So the first hour will be against the pre-show and the second against the first hour of the main show.


Yeah, if the NBA game ends at 6 if expected, if not that alters things a bit too.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RelivingTheShadow said:


>


2 great promos incoming. FTR says they have an announcement too. The show doesn’t look as thrown away as I thought.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 2 great promos incoming. FTR says they have an announcement too. The show doesn’t look as thrown away as I thought.


7/22 looked throwaway as hell too, sometimes the throwaway shows end up being the best ones.

8/5 didn't look great on paper either.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Should be a good one. Actually looking forward to Brodie/ Cody and PP/FTR.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like the show should start at 6, they are already 5 minutes into the second quarter.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As others have mentioned, a week card on paper usually doesn't mean a show will be weak or not. All comes down to execution. Though most of the matches on the night don't particularly interest me.

Either way I'll catch it after Takeover or Sunday morning.



RelivingTheShadow said:


> Looks like the show should start at 6, they are already 5 minutes into the second quarter.


I would joke and say watch it go to OT, but the Heat are clearly a better team. Indy looks like it's getting swept.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Time is it on GMT ?


Looks like FITE TV are showing it an hour late, their countdown clock has a 12am start time (2 hours from now).


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Looks like FITE TV are showing it an hour late, their countdown clock has a 12am start time (2 hours from now).


You can watch it "live" (difference of +/-5min) on some websites


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Kinda looking like Dynamite is gonna be a little late.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Kinda looking like Dynamite is gonna be a little late.


Definitely is


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

FiteTv knew about it that's why it start in 50min on fite


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

how late lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This might not start till 6:30. I was hoping of watching this on time and switching over to takeover. Oh well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the prediction for the rating? Im guessing since its not on its usual day and time...550,000


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> This might not start till 6:30. I was hoping of watching this on time and switching over to takeover. Oh well.


Same here. But if we have the network, we can start Takeover from the beginning right without a problem?


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Goddamn this is a long ass game. So many stoppages, fouls and reviews.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Whats the prediction for the rating? Im guessing since its not on its usual day and time...550,000


I've been seeing a good number of promos during the NBA commercial breaks, so perhaps that generates enough curiosity to offset a bit of that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does 4 minutes usually take this long in NBA games?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Bosnian21 said:


> Goddamn this is a long ass game. So many stoppages, fouls and reviews.


It's a close game, so just wait until the final few minutes when they start intentionally fouling.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Same here. But if we have the network, we can start Takeover from the beginning right without a problem?


Yes you can watch it from the start


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Same here. But if we have the network, we can start Takeover from the beginning right without a problem?


Yep!


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Whats the prediction for the rating? Im guessing since its not on its usual day and time...550,000


Very close to or slightly above 1 million due to the NBA lead in and 500,000 hardcore viewers..


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> It's a close game, so just wait until the final few minutes when they start intentionally fouling.


Trust me, as a Kings fan I know. We’re usually the ones doing the fouling trying to create a miracle.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DaSlacker said:


> Very close to or slightly above 1 million due to the NBA lead in and 500,000 hardcore viewers..


You can have a strong lead in but if the people are not interested then the lead in will maybe add 10k in the final number


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

A timeout down 8 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I mean, did anyone expect an NBA game to finish on time? lol

Lets get to Dynamite. Looks like a fun card tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am glad it was late. Just got home.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

you guys do know when this game is done, nba fans are switching to espn to watch the next game that's on.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> I am glad it was late. Just got home.


Sometime it's good for a show to be late


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The last several minutes of most NBA games are so boring and formulaic.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I mean, did anyone expect an NBA game to finish on time? lol
> 
> Lets get to Dynamite. Looks like a fun card tonight.


This one went wayyy over though.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> You can have a strong lead in but if the people are not interested then the lead in will maybe add 10k in the final number


This is true. But wrestling generally does ok if it's given a helping hand and the competition isn't great on a Sat at this time. We'll see - hopefully it does a good number.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's go!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Should start with a few million people


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess the NBA thinks..hey AEW if your matches go long as fuck...so will we! HAHA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol now showing a bunch of commercials.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Should start with a few million people


No way, you think so? Im thinking 500,000 max since its on a day normally not on, a time difference etc..But i hope i am wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> This is true. But wrestling generally does ok if it's given a helping hand and the competition isn't great on a Sat at this time. We'll see - hopefully it does a good number.


There's more NBA playoff games, imagine they'll be switching to ESPN


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa at Penelope.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> No way, you think so? Im thinking 500,000 max since its on a day normally not on, a time difference etc..But i hope i am wrong.


I mean as in the show will start with millions idk what the rating will be I think they'll do their average of 700k I've learned it's best not to doubt their fans will support them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Imagine if they do their biggest number tonight? Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now just have Tully drop Spears.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit Tully managing FTR! please let this be a permanent thing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, it’ll be delayed on FITE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I mean as in the show will start with millions idk what the rating will be I think they'll do their average of 700k I've learned it's best not to doubt their fans will support them.


True. 

BTW, when did TULLY start managing FTR?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is Tully still with Spears?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> True.
> 
> BTW, when did TULLY start managing FTR?


I'm guessing today, they beat up Rock and Roll Express on his behalf 2 episodes ago


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> So is Tully still with Spears?


Just laying more groundwork to getting the group together.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Didn't Dash just tag in


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Didn't Dash just tag in


He was outside. It was illegal! 🚫


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Marquien felt that chop!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FTR in full heel mode.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> He was outside. It was illegal! [emoji724]


Nah I mean when private party were double teaming inside


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They mentioned Tessa. Interesting


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bad choice for the hot tag guy, but fun match so far


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great fucking match so far.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sloppy spinebuster. Get in there Arn.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Private Party are really improving. Good match so far


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sick sequence by FTR. I'm enjoying their work in AEW so far.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Private party just doesn't do it for me. They are very generic Indy. Not a bad match though. That spot with Tully pulling Dax looked terrible. 7/10 though, match was good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sick sequence by FTR. I'm enjoying their work in AEW so far.


AEW makes tag matches fun, even if they get hectic lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Moxley was doing good then he showed he's still Ambrose at heart. Good promo nonetheless.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Just turned it back, and it already started. Caught Tully in the 1980s jacket. What time did it start?


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Good promo from Mox


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Skipping the next match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Just turned it back, and it already started. Caught Tully in the 1980s jacket. What time did it start?


About 32 minutes past the hour.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another 8 man? My guess is we will see more conflict between B&B and Luncha Bros.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Good Moxley promo. I hate when people do the whole "you are great, you are the future" crap. But he saved it at the end.

I hope MJF isn't still doing that campaign stuff. It is an EC3 rip-off move and he doesn't need it, plus it kind of jumped the shark last week. He doesn't need it, all he needs is a mic


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to get a good back and forth between Mox and MJF. Would've liked to hear MJF's rebuttal to that


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

8 man tag match? When is the last time AEW did an 8 man tag match? Feels like literally every single week there are multiple 6-8-10-12 man tag team matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i haven't kept up with the womens tag tournament, but of fucking course Brandi's team is in the finals, was there ever any doubt? Shes definitely winning the whole damn thing, this green ass bitch has went over all these other more experienced women, its pathetic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The woman's fake political smile is great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jesus mjfs so good

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

P Thriller said:


> 8 man tag match? When is the last time AEW did an 8 man tag match? Feels like literally every single week there are multiple 6-8-10-12 man tag team matches.


They are using NJPWs playbook.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Papa papa


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm actually switching over to Takeover, already seen MJF, theres really nothing on the show i wanna see except Cody vs Brodi, i definitely have no interests in the cluster fuck tag matches coming up. I'll just catch Cody's match later.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is some epic level heel work. That was awesome!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Not MJFs best promo but his lawyer actually wasn't too bad and I love that his girl was smiling the while time lol (although it would have been funnier if the lawyer didn't point it out)


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm actually switching over to Takeover, already seen MJF, theres really nothing on the show i wanna see except Cody vs Brodi, i definitely have no interests in the cluster fuck tag matches coming up. I'll just catch Cody's match later.


Nice ride then


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

The butcher waited like a full minute for QT to do that springboard handstand lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

P Thriller said:


> The butcher waited like a full minute for QT to do that springboard handstand lol


That was the sloppiest I've ever seen him do it. Might be time to retire that move. Lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> That was the sloppiest I've ever seen him do it. Might be time to retire that move. Lol


Might be time for him to retire backstage


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

TMTT said:


> They are using NJPWs playbook.


 I mean there are worse things they could do. Depends on who is in them, a lot of times these matches get kind of ridiculous.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The most surprising thing about this match is Brandi is not out there. I know she has a match later, but it never stopped her before.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

P Thriller said:


> The butcher waited like a full minute for QT to do that springboard handstand lol


50 years old and Dustin still puts on a crisper, more coherent performance than most of the roster.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes Eddie!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What was up with that wink? LoL


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Eddie's such a great promo, you believe everything he says

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Another heel stable  fucking hell man


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whats up with that wink? Lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wonder what this means for Death Triangle dropped?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Another heel stable  fucking hell man


They do not fit together.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Another heel stable  fucking hell man


With his wink at the end i don't think it's a new stable


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

We say it a lot but Britt’s improved so much since the start of the show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TMTT said:


> They do not fit together.


At all lol. They just need more faces to be honest.


rbl85 said:


> With his wink at the end i don't think it's a new stable


Hopefully, but maybe he's just a winking weirdo lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That wink was akward, it has to mean something.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Wonder what this means for Death Triangle dropped?


Well they don't know when PAC will be allowed to come in the US


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome a dog shit intergender match nobody cares about.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And from great to horrible in one segment.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Awesome a dog shit intergender match nobody cares about.


Integender? It will Reba and Penelope against Swole, right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OC beat the former and first world champion. They have to capitalize on that, right?


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

I swear Kingston has the most weird,crazy and full on psycho expressions Ive ever seen on a wrestle's face. Even when he smiles it feels like he can stab you at any moment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Kingston's delivery is great. That promo wasn't very good though, it was very cliche what he was saying. But a really good delivery can cover that stuff up. I don't understand the point of yet another stable, especially one this random. Fenix and Pentagon are better than this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Even dumber than I imagined.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mimosa Mayhem Match?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean I absolute hate this idea so as a heel he's doing his job j guess lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I don't want to hear shit about Vince Russo's gimmick matches from anyone who thinks Mimosa Mayhem is a good idea. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho has lost his damn mind. Mimosa mayhem match!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho and OC about to have a Divas match


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Confirmed Jericho has literally lost the fucking plot


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

OMFG


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chris has turned himself into a midcard comedy act. Sad


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I just hate what AEW has done with Jericho and the Inner Circle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Jericho and OC about to have a Divas match


This legit made me laugh out loud


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll give Jericho a little credit. I don't know if he's just genuinely became unfunny or he's purposefully being unfunny to work folk.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Russo writing Jericho's story. Yes, they really are this dumb. Wow. I was hoping they would not be dumb enough to do yet another singles match but here we are.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Chris has turned himself into a midcard comedy act. Sad


And he was incredible as a mostly serious if ageing top heel.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

The Elite should have way better entrance music. It’s weird cuz Kenny and the Bucks have some of my favorite music.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I'll give Jericho a little credit. I don't know if he's just genuinely became unfunny or he's purposefully being unfunny to work folk.


If it was WWE it would be fine. But as a startup I feel like AEW hasn't amassed the credits to go so far down the goofy self gratification road.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I was hoping OC would give the thumbs down for the Russo match.

Changed the channel on MJF's horrible political gimmick, and I changed it again on this Dork Order match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> If it was WWE it would be fine. But as a startup I feel like AEW hasn't amassed the credits to go so far down the goofy self gratification road.


That's a good point. For me though I'm just really confused on the point lol. Like why do it, but if you're going to do it why not go all the way and getting dunked is the only way. But I imagine Jericho wins the match but gets embarrassed and knocked into the Mimosa and that somehow makes Cassidy a star. Either way ready for this feud to be done.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Patiently waiting for the day that Dark Order is disbanded. Worst stable ever created.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Russo writing Jericho's story. Yes, they really are this dumb. Wow. I was hoping they would not be dumb enough to do yet another singles match but here we are.


nope, tony khan is writing this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Patiently waiting for the day that Dark Order is disbanded. Worst stable ever created.


Better than The Corre lol. But I don't see an end in sight, Tony wants this to be a thing lol. It's just weird he won't go in and give them something big. But maybe I'll eat my words and they put the TNT title in Brodie so they'll at least have something of importance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> I was hoping OC would give the thumbs down for the Russo match.
> 
> Changed the channel on MJF's horrible political gimmick, and I changed it again on this Dork Order match.


MJF was more litigious than political this week. Threatened to sue Moxley if he uses the Paradigm Shift


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cube2 said:


> nope, tony khan is writing this.


That should worry all of us.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This should've been a squash


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, I see you Reynolds and Silver. Nice sequence.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW hates Cornette so much they've done the unthinkable and have hired his mortal enemy Vince Russo. 

I never thought AEW would take this rivalry so far.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I went to shower after that horrible segment. I come back and this match is still going on? They need this much time to beat the smallest Dork Order jobbers?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Dork Order have got way to much airtime over the past month. 

feel like they are involved with most segments.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Young Bucks are good athletes who have innovative moves, but my God they cant work for shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Dork Order have got way to much airtime over the past month.
> 
> feel like they are involved with most segments.


It is like they copied the nWo, removed all the talent, charisma, and winning and pasted it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely should've let Kenny kill that Dark Order member


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny wants to murder these geeks. I can get behind that!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kenny wants to murder these geeks. I can get behind that!


Second this lol. Every week he should try to murder one of them


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Watch Natural Nightmares run the gauntlet lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great layered segment, big props for this


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Second this lol. Every week he should try to murder one of them


He should not just try heh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> He should not just try heh.


I'm down for live murder, might have to move to the internet for that though [emoji23]


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Adam Page is just gonna be Sting. Trusting the heels and getting back stabbed over and over


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is the MIMOSA match a pool of Orange Juice and Alcohol?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oooohhhhhh, I can't wait until this stable comes together. They're gonna run AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'm down for live murder, might have to move to the internet for that though [emoji23]


He can team with Archer and just start dumping the bodies in the trash cans.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darby!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Poor Will Hobbs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black jobbers have been getting paid all quarantine lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JR sending shots at Aubrey lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hobbs can go, I'd like to see him in a non enhancement role


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So TAZ needs all these guys to beat Darby?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

nWo Darby heh


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby prevented getting power slammed by grabbing Hobbs' gut


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

[emoji23][emoji23] Ricky Starks is gold.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> So TAZ needs all these guys to beat Darby?


Lol thus segment is such a joke. Darby is an absolute geek


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay Cage actually still exists.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good impression tbh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So TAZ needs all these guys to beat Darby?


Aye AEW loves their groups lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show needs more Eddie Kingston and Ricky Starks and a lot less of Bucks and Omega


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> This show needs more Eddie Kingston and Ricky Starks and a lot of Bucks and Omega


Could not agree more.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Darby is a dollar store Jeff Hardy. They literally rip off of Jeff and call him the enigma


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricky Starks cosplaying as Darby! Good promo from Starks! Dude is money.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damnn Ricky did a spot on impression lmao

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Cage is now Starks' heavy. Outshining Cage pretty hard here.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Starks is money


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The show has hit its stride the last few segments.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They had Matt attack Sammy in PiP?!?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I think Cage is now Starks' heavy. Outshining Cage pretty hard here.


Very much so, Cage had Taz talking for him, then Ricky took the Darby feud from him and can talk for himself. It's looking shaky for Cage lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Best pip segment I can remember 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It amazes me a show can have so many good stories and segments, and a couple that are beyond awful. Schizophrenic booking.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> They had Matt attack Sammy in PiP?!?


Well if nothing important happen during the PiP, why watch PiP


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Weren't they supposed to have a match or is that for All Out?


Lheurch said:


> He can team with Archer and just start dumping the bodies in the trash cans.


Buddy cop style lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy just gets randomly assaulted by Matt in PIP. Got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Guess IC left the building...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Well if nothing important happen during the PiP, why watch PiP


I am OK with it since they kept it going now. I was afraid that would just be it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Guess we are actually getting that Thunder/Shida match!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Darby cuts good promos when he puts on a wig and dress


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I would mark if Matt actually beamed that chair at Sammy's head. Holy shit, Thunder Rosa!


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

AEW is a great development platform for future headliners. Like WCW was prior to Hogan coming in and ECW pre TNN.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Its no coincidence, Kingston and Starks appear and the show picks up immediately, they need to be featured more


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thunder Rosa kind fire. But sheesh Shida gets a week of build for her title match, meanwhile Britt Baker has months of build for her match. The division won't get respect until they stop doing that shit by either giving Britt the belt since she's clearly the one or they give the title feud meaning.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Thunder Rosa seems nice!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, i dont know Thunder Rosa, but she can talk on the mic! And Starks is great on the mic! Cage seems sadly like an after thought now. How sad LMAO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, in one promo I am hooked for Rosa/Shida. That genuinely surprised me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ready for this car wreck.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show would be way better if guys like the elite weren't having awful, cold 20 minute spot fest matches with jobbers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kingston, Starks, MJF on the mic more often please. Also will they hire Thunder Rosa?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Nyla Rose is an instant channel changer


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ok, in one promo I am hooked for Rosa/Shida. That genuinely surprised me.


Yeah I am pleasantly surprised. I hope they can do a couple more things to build it next week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Thunder Rosa kind fire. But sheesh Shida gets a week of build for her title match, meanwhile Britt Baker has months of build for her match. The division won't get respect until they stop doing that shit by either giving Britt the belt since she's clearly the one or they give the title feud meaning.


totally agree. Baker is great, but her overexposure is coming on the expense of the actual women's champion


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Kingston, Starks, MJF on the mic more often please. Also will they hire Thunder Rosa?


She under contract with NWA. They are probably allowing her to do the match as a one off. That is why they are promoting her as NWA champion.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah I am pleasantly surprised. I hope they can do a couple more things to build it next week.


They have still 2 weeks till All Out...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Y2K23 said:


> totally agree. Baker is great, but her overexposure is coming on the expense of the actual women's champion


Yeah like it's just weird because it's been like that the entire time. They just should've put the belt on her (pre injury of course). It's like they clearly have her on a pedestal, but for whatever reason wongt give her the title.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> This show would be way better if guys like the elite weren't having awful, cold 20 minute spot fest matches with jobbers.


Paul Levesque dodged a 7 figure bullet when Khan outbid him those three.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> They have still 2 weeks till All Out...


Yeah I meant next two weeks. Still a quick build for a character we are meeting for the first time tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ProjectGargano said:


> They have still 2 weeks till All Out...


I would like them to have a contract signing and a Rosa squash match to build familiarity to the audience.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

So far Dave Meltzer wrong again saying those spoilers leaked were fake lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

DaSlacker said:


> Paul Levesque dodged a 7 figure bullet when Khan outbid him those three.


They're awful. They noticeably hurt the show


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So far Dave Meltzer wrong again saying those spoilers leaked were fake lol


? explain


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah I meant next two weeks. Still a quick build for a character we are meeting for the first time tonight.


She's under contract with NWA they aren't gonna give her huge long build up. They probably agreed to let her be on 4 shows and 1 match. With AEW woman division a mess with division either hurt or stuck out of the country. It's just a way to give big fresh match at the ppv. While they build up their division again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pat Mcaffe vs Cole kinda fire for a celebrity match


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Veda Scott is really good on commentary they should get rid of Excalibur and keep her


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No rules, no ten counting...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Surprised lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think The Bunny can call her finish The Rabbit Hole O_O


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Oracle said:


> ? explain


There was a leaked spoiler about Thunder Rosa being on Dynamite (and someone else which I won’t spoil) and Dave said those spoilers was fake. So far he’s wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

HAHAH BUBUBUBUBUTT I thought Brandi was gonna win.....haters gonna be upset.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know who the woman was that challenged Shida. She wasn't Tessa Blanchard.

Half of this women's tag match went down during picture in picture break. Great way to sabotage them.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well thank Christ the right team won, now can we stop the Brandi push please? and thank you?


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> There was a leaked spoiler about Thunder Rosa being on Dynamite (and someone else which I won’t spoil) and Dave said those spoilers was fake. So far he’s wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dynamite Dave is on payrole


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, I'm surprised Brandi and Allie didn't win!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So far Dave Meltzer wrong again saying those spoilers leaked were fake lol


They were. Thunder Rosa challenged Shida after she wrestled Mel on those spoilers lol. While they had Tajay winning woman's tournament. It was just a good guess by the Reddit trolls lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> There was a leaked spoiler about Thunder Rosa being on Dynamite (and someone else which I won’t spoil) and Dave said those spoilers was fake. So far he’s wrong


The same guy said Conti and Jay would win the tournament
No match for Darby
And a lot of other things who were wrong


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Veda is great on commentary.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh I thought Hardy vs Guevara was gonna be on the PPV


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ECFuckinW said:


> HAHAH BUBUBUBUBUTT I thought Brandi was gonna win.....haters gonna be upset.


I don't think anybody is going to be salty she didn't win. Let's be real she shouldn't be wrestling period.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> No rules, no ten counting...


Spot based presentation lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Oh I thought Hardy vs Guevara was gonna be on the PPV


Yeah not sure why they are giving that one away on a dynamite.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Oh I thought Hardy vs Guevara was gonna be on the PPV


it seems like the logical thing to do, dont know why are they giving it on dynamite


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Yeah not sure why they are giving that one away on a dynamite.


What??? What are they thinking?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Yeah not sure why they are giving that one away on a dynamite.


It makes sense, with them having to move days, have to give folk a reason to remember to watch


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Yeah not sure why they are giving that one away on a dynamite.


MIght not really happen next week


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm out. Not watching another Dork Order match ever again.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> I'm out. Not watching another Dork Order match ever again.


All geek wrestling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

My boy Cody, ready for the fuckery this will bring.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow they have an actual short ref. He must be a member of the Dork Order heh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lets go Brodie


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Oh I thought Hardy vs Guevara was gonna be on the PPV


Tv essential for company to exist - makes sense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the match where a supposed former WWE talent will return? Hmmmm We shall see what happens. Nothing confirmed though.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> My boy Cody, ready for the fuckery this will bring.


Cody is a wannabe HHH


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a Brock Lesnar match so far


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> This is the match where a supposed former WWE talent will return? Hmmmm We shall see what happens. Nothing confirmed though.


Add more geeks to the ever expanding roster


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MoxAsylum said:


> Cody is a wannabe HHH


You gotta learn from the best!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

ironcladd1 said:


> This is a Brock Lesnar match so far


Never compare trash lee to a star like Lesnar


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Cody is a wannabe HHH


HHH is one of my all time favorites, so if Cody wants to emulate the fuckery HHH used in with it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK? BRODIE WINS? WOW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no ROWAN? HAHA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They finally gave the Dark Order something about time. Though unluckily that means more Dark Order


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that was a surprising sqush. Discus District, bitch.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> I'm out. Not watching another Dork Order match ever again.


They need to kill the group off in a symbolic way. 
Put Brodie with Jake Robers.
Then have a promo where Jake literally buries the mask LOL.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow Brodie Lee squashed Cody


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brodie looked fucking great.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

DaSlacker said:


> AEW is a great development platform for future headliners. Like WCW was prior to Hogan coming in and ECW pre TNN.


Yeah but they going to go on & headline in aew


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

YEs Brodie Lee wins! So much more interesting than Cody open challenge.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Dork Lee beating Cody lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

MoxAsylum said:


> Never compare trash lee to a star like Lesnar


Regardless, Cody got destroyed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brody KILLED HIM


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well why should we have believed in you lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He fucking squashed Cody!? What the fuck! Lmao


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

WOW A SQUASH??!! DAMNNN

I'm actually kinda happy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And where is LANCE ARCHER? Poor Bastard.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

CODY GOT SQUACHED, very surprising


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Dork order


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Probably do a rematch at all out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So this must be where CODY breaks his neck AND HIS SMILE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dead Cody getting his spotlight still


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody selling this to holy hell


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> He fucking squashed Cody!? What the fuck! Lmao


Remember he kicked out of Mox finisher 3 times. They've booked him like a monster in the ring.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody got slept.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Got to love Cody and his extraness lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brandi not coming out the one time it makes sense?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Now this means we will get even MORE fucking dark order.

ughhh if it wasnt painful enough already


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Scalp him really sell the crazy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody got destroyed! 

Jesus!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least the rest finally came out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Damn JEZABELLE!" Dork WORLD Order!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Only thing is will they go all the way this time. We've seen them look dominant before only to fall back off


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're beating up on Arn and Cody. This is the zenith of the Dark Order. They win a belt and get to close the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No COLT hahaha. What a traitor.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Find yourself a woman who loves you and is committed to you like Tony Khan is with the Dark Order.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is pretty great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

New World for the dark Order. Not a subtle thing at all.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

No one helps Cody but theres literally multiple men brawls every single week.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dark Order domination. That was pretty awesome. 

And I'm probably the only one that enjoyed it lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cody got squashed basically.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Guess the spoilers were wrong about geek Rowan


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey man, they're still dorks, but if you're gonna go with it you fucking go with it. Loved the angle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Solid episode and while I hate the Dark Order at least they gave them a moment for once.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Dark Order domination. That was pretty awesome.
> 
> And I'm probably the only one that enjoyed it lol


Nah it was a good match and segment. Shitty group, but good is good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dark Order actually looked threatening and dominate for once. It only took nearly a year to achieve that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

As someone who usually hates all the Dork Order stuff, I actually liked that. It just seemed to come out of nowhere though. I am glad they finally had Dustin, QT, and Brandi come out. It would have made zero sense had they not.

Dork Order is still Brodie Lee and the Seven Dwarfs, but I will give them props for a good segment that seemed like a big deal unlike the ghost punching back in December.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Me before this: The Dark Order is not a threat 

Me after this: Well...damn


Also Anna Jay looks sexy af.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Dark Order domination. That was pretty awesome.
> 
> And I'm probably the only one that enjoyed it lol


I enjoyed it. Dark Order have NEEDED something huge like this and they finally looked great as a result. I hope they start to book them properly from here on out but I fear they'll be looking trash again in no time. Good ending.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

No great matches, weird Diva stip for Jericho vs OC but everything else was fire! Fun Saturday night

The amount of promising young talent in AEW is ridiculous.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

No Bucks or Omega to help....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Overall it was a good episode with some great stuff, a horrible OC segment, and a useless Bucks spot match vs the C Team.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> No great matches, weird Diva stip for Jericho vs OC but everything else was fire! Fun Saturday night
> 
> The amount of promising young talent in AEW is ridiculous.


What I think AEW needs real praise for is there non-match segments. They tend to kill it with those and those are what makes you want to see matches. Like who doesn't want to see what happens with FTR and Hangman or Darby vs Team Taz after those segments.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> No Bucks or Omega to help....


Cody has no friends lol


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

That was probably the first Dark Order related thing in a long time that I would give a big thumbs up to.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Setting up Cody vs Brodie II at ALL OUT my dudes. Cody always needs epic blood feud storylines. Also forebodes eventual Four Horsemen inclusion as Elite didn't come out - he can't count on friends, he'll count on Business and Hoursemen is all business. Imagine when Cody sides with Spears because it's just business and FH take out Dustin for Cody to prove to Tully he's worthy of the place given he's Dusty's kid. Also could really tie into the fact Cody never used Rhodes name in AEW.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Great night tonight only spoiler that was right was Thunder Rosa challenging Shida fir the belt.

Great to see DARK ORDER get their proper shine and damn Brodie looked like a goddamn monster shutting cody out for the one sided win.Dark order since day one fam.#JOINTHEDARKORDER


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Great surprise main event finish that really took Dark Order to the next level. That type of finish reminds me of cool attitude era stuff I saw as a teenager. That really got me into wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know somethings have changed when Jericho is more of a joke now than Dark Order


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody with the Medic theatrics. He isnt hurt. A couple of power bombs and a clothline. Why cant he just roll out of the ring and give Brodie Lee his moment.

I did like Anna Jay choking out Brandi.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ECFuckinW said:


> Great night tonight only spoiler that was right was Thunder Rosa challenging Shida fir the belt.
> 
> Great to see DARK ORDER get their proper shine and damn Brodie looked like a goddamn monster shutting cody out for the one sided win.Dark order since day one fam.#JOINTHEDARKORDER


The spoiler wasn't even 100% correct because the guy said that Rosa was going to appear after a match between Shida and Mel XD

I guess he just got lucky


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> That was probably the first Dark Order related thing in a long time that I would give a big thumbs up to.


They were portrayed serious and not like dorks for once.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stuff I liked:
1) The Main Event and closing stuff was VERY well executed. About time The Dark Order looked imposing.
2) MF and Moxley's promos were really good.
3) Matt Hardy beating the shit out of Sammy Guevara during his commercial sign guy bit was well done.
4) Ivelisse and Diamante winning the tournament was actually a nice surprise. The tournament as a whole was a missed opportunity, but at least they didn't go for the obvious winner
5) FTR and Tully work for me...now if they could just add Hangman to that bunch....
6) Thunder Rosa is a welcomed addition to a Women's Division that desperately needed someone of her ability.
7) Allie, Brandi, and Anna Jay all looking F-I-N-E tonight!

Stuff I was mixed on:
1) A Mimosa Mayhem Match reeks of Russo to me. The segment itself was fine, but I hear the rules for that match and I go "eeeeh". I mean it technically fits the feud, but...yeah. My guess is Jericho wins via pinfall through some cheating, and then Orange throws him in the tub post match.
2) I love Butcher and the Blade, and I love the Lucha Bros, and Kingston can kill it on the mic. So I should love putting them all together, but this show already has The Inner Circle, The Dark Order, and Team Tazz, and Tully's group too, so ANOTHER heel faction just feels like overkill. Still, I'm willing to give it a chance. 

Stuff I didn't like:
1) Why are The Elite pinballing all over the place in a competitive match with the Dark Order scrubs? I mean its not like they were going up against Brodie, Uno, and Grayson. They were up against the masked jobbers there to loose. This should have been a quick wrap it up and get out.

Overall, good show tonight. Better than I expected.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dork Order were awful, are awful and will always be awful no matter what.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

In a way it makes sense for Brodie to destroy Cody.

Cody did matches every weeks while Brodie was resting and Brodie is the guy who kicked out from Moxley finisher 2 times

Brodie have always been book in his matches like a monster.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

That is why people need to start giving AEW and Tony Khan the benefit of the doubt when things don't seem to make much sense. Brodie Lee has been legitimised in one night, as have the dark order. I hope people will be willing to be more patient with storylines from now on. 

Cody got shit on repeatedly for how he was booked, and with one match has elevated Brodie Lee. That is how you build stars, by building up your champs. Top stuff.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

No Lance Archer though  I have my fingers crossed after watching that though they'll have something big for him soon.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think that Brodie was already legitimised after his match against Moxley.

Yes he lost it but he kicked out from everything and got choked out but never taped out


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> I think that Brodie was already legitimised after his match against Moxley.
> 
> Yes he lost it but he kicked out from everything and got choked out but never taped out


I agree to an extent, but there was a lot of moaning about him being buried from memory. I know people are going to disagree with this but that felt comparatively (for AEW) as big as Lesnar squashing Cena for me. That is a huge deal for Brodie Lee, he's about to have a rocket strapped to his back I reckon.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Awesome episode!!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That last match, and the beatdown at the end turned this show from a 6/10 to a 7/10. That's how you fucking book Brodie Lee, like an absolute killer.

PP/ FTR - Decent enough opener, nothing too memorable. Keeps FTR looking strong.

Mox and MJF promos really do get me hyped for All Out. I can't wait for the contract signing next week. You just know these guys are going to come with bullets in their mics.

8 man tag - Again pretty standard stuff. I'm interested to see where this new faction goes.

Elite v Dark Order - Again not a match I'll remember in a few weeks. This was more about the change in Omega, you just know the full heel turn is coming, maybe all out.

Shida v Thunder Rosa at All Out - Take my money, should be a great match.

I think they'll go with Darby/Starks at All Out. Either that or a tag team match with Darby partner being a surprise.

Loving the Hardy/Sammy feud. Tables match should be good. I'm surprised that's next week instead of all out.

Jericho v OC in a special gimmick match. I wasn't interested in another standard match between them but this I'm intrigued by.

Women's tag match was OK, nothing more. Hopefully that confirms the signings of Diamante and Ivelisse.

TNT match was very Lesnar/Cena 2014, I was pleasantly shocked by this. And the beatdown at the end made the DO look legit as fuck. I think they've taken over from the IC as the main heel faction of AEW.

So yeah, not a bad show, some good some not as good. Next week I think will be better from top to bottom as they pick up the pace for all out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, I really enjoyed the show tonight! So many storylines going on right now in AEW, I'm impressed by the effort.

- Tully with FTR is one step closer to the new Horsemen. I'm beginning to doubt who the fourth man/leader will be if Spears is the enforcer and FTR the team. Will it be Cody or does tonight make Cody a bigger babyface than ever? Not too keen on Private Party, but match was ok.

- Another great promo by Mox. Just a bit weird that they didn't have him IN the ring at all. It almost reminds me of Hogan in the 80s/early 90s, when he was rarely on the weekly TV shows but nearly always had a backstage promo (or appeared on the Brother Love Show).

- Nice MJF promo again, this guy is $$$. MJF's lawyer can talk too. I can't predict Mox vs MJF but I'm leaning to Mox retaining.

- Eddie Kingston looks like he'll be used in his best role, as a mouthpiece/manager who also does some wrestling. I'm intrigued by where the Butcher & Blade/Lucha Bros thing goes, because I don't see them as a faction. I think Eddie's wink suggests something is up. And how does Pac fit into this if he returns soon? The Death Triangle was a victim of Covid, but is still a cool idea.

- It was a night of really good promos and Jericho was in good form. That said, I'm not sure about this Mimosa Mayhem Match idea. A First Blood or Last Man Standing match might have been the better way to blow off this feud. I _really_ hope Jericho wins the blow off. They stressed how rare him getting pinned is, so it'd be weird for him to lose back to back, unless he's planning to take time off?

- The Elite vs Dark Order was decent enough. Some very contrived spots as per usual with the Bucks, but not too bad. Once again, foreshadowing the return of 'The Cleaner' Kenny Omega? I like AEW's slower paced storylines because they're refreshing. I had a thought - what if Kenny became the leader of the new Horsemen? I mean, a heel Omega is gold and he has a track record of leading the top heel faction in New Japan.

- Ricky Starks, man. In Kingston and Starks they've added two more great promo guys to the company. This is what they need, not just vanilla midgets with plain personalities (the reason I find NXT a complete bore), but guys with charisma who you want to see. And the Starks promo was fantastic. You know a good mic worker when he can go from comedy to serious in a split second. I think Darby wins this then faces (and loses to) Cage for the FTW belt.

- Sammy vs Matt is turning into a good feud too. Like I said, there's _so_ many storylines now in AEW, they're trying to give everyone an active role and that's what true 'sports entertainment' is. It's what helped make the Attitude Era so successful. If you have a roster who all have personas and storylines, it's going to help the ratings by keeping people interested.

- Thunder Rosa. Good, a credible women's wrestler to challenge Shida. Will it lead to her joining the company?

- And straight after that they had the new team of Ivelisse and Diamante win the tag cup. I can't say I found the match interesting, but at least they're trying and gave a fresh team the win.

- The main event... wow! This is how you establish a monster heel. Cody has been getting more smug and confident week by week, kissing his muscles, being billed as the 'Prince of Pro Wrestling' and so on. Brodie destroyed him and is now truly established as one of the company's top guys. Did anyone else get a Sid Vicious vibe from Brodie tonight? The powerbombs, the unhinged promos, the knocking Cody off the stretcher.

The aftermath was good too because it made the Dark Order look more credible. One thing I like about AEW is they're willing to change and correct stuff. The Dark Order sucked and it still isn't the greatest faction, but they are now booked in a way that they don't make me want to turn off the TV.

As for Cody, I think this goes one of two ways: it brings him back down to earth and makes him a more humble babyface. Or it leads him to the dark side, because his old pals, the Elite, abandoned him. Or did he abandon them first? It could lead him to either extreme: a more noble babyface or a disillusioned heel.

I'm also interested in Arn's future role. He's shown very few signs of heeling it up and had a disagreement with Tully last week. Does Arn oppose or side with this theoretical new Horsemen group?

Last thing: What's happening with Matt Cardona? Wasn't he supposed to have a five-show try out? Also, #WeWantArcher on Dynamite.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I tuned in for the last hour thinking that Rowan would appear but the supposed spoilers saying he would appear were obviously fake news.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kingston as the mouthpiece for Butcher and Blade is something I could get beihind. The wink means it's not a faction - not sure why wrestlers would never "watch tape" or have friends who watched their matches and then say "you know Kingston winked about something - maybe you shouldn't trust him"? It's wrestling paradox storytelling where wrestlers both know and don't know the existance of their show. 

Kingston vs PAC would be all kinds of sick in the future as well. 

Also interesting would be Kingston agitating for a union type storyline where he's rallying the undercard to join together to ge theirs. But he can be the evil union head type who is just using all them to get ahead himself. Khan might not do something like that storyline because of the NFLPA though, even if that is th weakest union is sports. 

Cody will train for Brodie vs Cody II and stoyline will be he was caught slipping. I could see Cody winning the title back at ALL OUT after a very dramatic hardfought match. So Brodie will have big dramatic losses against MOx and Cody with a dominant shock win over Cody. 

Starks vs Allin is great - and Darby can get his first big program win - which is much needed. Hardy vs Sammy should be at the PPV, but free tv is actually more important. If it was Allin and mystery partner - who would be that fit for Allin? 

Know what would be a killer angle for Brandi - she brings in her shooter - Tessa Blanchard. Imagine the heat that tandem could get. Would really tie in with eventual Horsemen stable. Cody tired of having no back-up, Brandi always in danger from other women. Tully offers safe haven to both with Horsemen and Tessa. 

I don't think Rosa is signed unfortunately. She's there because Women's division so under developed right now. Nice one off to give Shida a feather in her cap while giving Rosa and NWA certain exposure I guess. 

Jerico vs OC is the lowpoint of the show and the eventual ALL OUT card. What is Jericho doing except amusing himself. He's basically trolling at this point - has to be. 

Very good show this week - will be interesting in seeing the ratings. Lots of storylines being juggled pretty damn well. ALL OUT looks amazing on paper.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I agree to an extent, but there was a lot of moaning about him being buried from memory. I know people are going to disagree with this but that felt comparatively (for AEW) as big as Lesnar squashing Cena for me. That is a huge deal for Brodie Lee, he's about to have a rocket strapped to his back I reckon.


Yeah there was that whining that Brodie Lee was buried losing to Moxley. But that was always silly mindset fans have years of watching WWE booking. Since they are custom to seeing Ryback, Umega, Rusev etc types get built up vs jobbers. Then lose to top guys and never be the same. But it's always how they lose and what they do next. That tells the real story. 


Brodie even in losing looked like a monster and still toughest match Mox had. When you consider he gave him his finisher though the ramp. Then twice in the ring and he kicked out twice. Before he finally passed out when Mox choking him out. 


So when you combine that. Along with Brodie Lee getting better of Adam Page and pinning him in tag match a few weeks ago. Along with like you said Lesnar/Cena like dominance tonight. Well they have really built him up as a big thing.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

And this right here is pro-wrestling stry-telling at its best....



TMTT said:


> They do not fit together.


Like most people felt (I´m out)



Ham and Egger said:


> Whats up with that wink? Lol


Like most people felt (I´m back in)

Very simple, yet effective.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

taker1986 said:


> That last match, and the beatdown at the end turned this show from a 6/10 to a 7/10. That's how you fucking book Brodie Lee, like an absolute killer.
> 
> PP/ FTR - Decent enough opener, nothing too memorable. Keeps FTR looking strong.
> 
> ...


I wonder if we get Starks/Darby on go home show. With Darby winning that sets up Darby/Cage at All Out. With Cage winning that.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The fact Eddie winked to the camera after the group hug seems pretty obvious hes bullshiting thise guys. I dont see him joining with them.

Starks is gold


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

No way they give away FTR vs Bucks first time on Dynamite next week so Best Friends probably upset knock them off in the gauntlet and then lose to FTR setting up Omega/Hangman vs FTR Championship match at ALL OUT.

Cody/Omega/Hangman vs Spears/FTR in a War Games Match would be interesting because all three "faces" could be the one that turns. Spears and FTR both managed by Tully makes them defacto linked enough to be a faction.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Is Starks officially signed and can we do Dynamite every Saturday? It just felt right on Saturday. They could really up their attendance too, look at the massive improvement for Smackdown since leaving Tuesday for Friday.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> I wonder if we get Starks/Darby on go home show. With Darby winning that sets up Darby/Cage at All Out. With Cage winning that.


I could see it given they're seemingly giving away Hardy vs Sammy but Allin needs a feud win and a big PPV win. Cage vs Allin at ALL OUT is all but a sure loss for him and we're two Dynamote's before the PPV and it's time to start filling out the card. Allin vs Starks on the PPV has more appeal to me. But then the question is who is Cage facing? I guess maybe Allin vs Cage for the FTW title and you have Allin win, Cage drops Taz to get him heat back and then have Taz irate that Allin holds HIS FTW title and starts bringing in mercenaries to get the title off him or something. Cage is brutal on the mic, but he and Taz have pretty terrible chemistry.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

imthegame19 said:


> I wonder if we get Starks/Darby on go home show. With Darby winning that sets up Darby/Cage at All Out. With Cage winning that.


I dunno. I think Starks is above Cage now.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

sjm76 said:


> I tuned in for the last hour thinking that Rowan would appear but the supposed spoilers saying he would appear were obviously fake news.


What if AEW played the internet to get more Wyatt Family fans to watch the coronation of Luke Harper.












taker1986 said:


> Loving the Hardy/Sammy feud. Tables match should be good. I'm surprised that's next week instead of all out.


Wait, first the chairs, now tables on Dynamite. Oh boy, Vince not going like where this is headed for their PPV match.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> I wonder if we get Starks/Darby on go home show. With Darby winning that sets up Darby/Cage at All Out. With Cage winning that.


Yep Darby gets win against Ricky too offest loss to Cage



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kingston as the mouthpiece for Butcher and Blade is something I could get beihind. The wink means it's not a faction - not sure why wrestlers would never "watch tape" or have friends who watched their matches and then say "you know Kingston winked about something - maybe you shouldn't trust him"? It's wrestling paradox storytelling where wrestlers both know and don't know the existance of their show.
> 
> Kingston vs PAC would be all kinds of sick in the future as well.
> 
> ...


Yes to Tessa being muscle for Brandi - send her after Anna Jay to begin with


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

AEW is really getting their shit together with these long term storylines and bringing in more alpha male personalities... lots of momentum going into the PPV... hopefully they learn their lesson this time and dont jerk off for a month after the ppv like they did last time. Keep the momentum and intensity going. 

Jericho needs to read the room and realize AEW is starting to take a more serious and mature tone... enough with the dad joke comedy hour.... time for Jericho to get serious after the cassidy feud.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That was an awesome episode:

-All the tag matches were really good. Also Kenny snapping further.

-Eddie Kingston getting his own stable, badass.

-Jericho/OC segment was solid.

-Ivelisse and Diamante winning, hopefully AEW signs them.

-And WOW did that main event put over the Dark Order as the most dangerous force in the company.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Full Show Review:

I watched NXT Takeover first, so I was super late to the party, and holy shit I missed a lot live lol. 

-FTR vs Private Party was good. Nice fast paced action and high energy to get the show flowing. FTR are playing more into their heel roles. Its good to see Tully out there with them. More signs that the Horsemen are forming. Good storytelling here and good dominating win for FTR.

-Dope promo from Moxley. I like the different areas they have Moxley cut promos. He cut a promo in a rock field, a stadium, and now a backstage caged area. Really opens up the world that AEW is in when every promo is not cut in the same backstage area. I feel like in WWE every promo is cut in the same spot, every time. Good content from Moxley about his wife Renee knowing him and how MJF talks a little too much. All Out is gonna be great.

-Another good promo from MJF!! It was pretty funny seeing how much pain he was in. His lawyer is actually a great talker too lol. No way Moxley doesn't say yes to MJF's terms to ban the Paradigm shift. Next week's contract signing should be pretty dope. Both guys are gonna lay into each other for sure. I wasn't the biggest fan of AEW taking the presidential campaign angle with this feud, but it's grown on me. 

-The 8 man tag was ok. The best part was of course the end with Eddie Kingston making his return. His wink at the end definitely means that he's planning some sneaky shit lol. It'll be nice to see him be the mouthpiece for these guys for the time being though. Hopefully the end goal is to pair him with Santana and Ortiz, but that depends on how long they plan on keeping the Inner Circle together. After tonight, it looks like they're staying together for a while longer so I'm fine with Eddie being mixed up with the Lucha Bros and B&B for now.

-I love Britt Baker. The girl has natural charisma. I'm liking the red jersey's she's been rocking. Another entertaining backstage segment.

-The OC/Jericho segment was OK. Not really too keen on this Mimosa Mayhem match though. Just end this feud at All Out and PLEASE let Jericho win. I'm over it. Put OC back down the card after All Out. I don't care how popular he is. The guy is alright but its honestly starting to get to be a little much. 

-Elite vs Dark Order was just a regular 6 man tag. Nothing special. Barely paid attention to most of it. The end was good though. Kenny Omega showing more signs of his eventual heel turn. Good continuation for Kenny.

-The Hangman Page/FTR backstage locker room segment was good. Nice development there with FTR and Hangman being cool with Kenny being the odd one out. Shit is gonna go down at All Out for sure. Can't wait. The Cleaner is about to take over this company. 

-Darby Allin vs Will Hobbs was what it needed to be. Glad that Hobbs got a little offense in given his size compared to Darby. Match lasted the perfect amount of time. Ricky Starks promo afterwards was really good. The guy is great on the mic. Good to see Brian Cage out there too. Starks vs Darby Allin at All Out is the way to go.

-The Sammy Guevara and Matt Hardy fight was well done. Good crash thru the table from Sammy. Surprised they are having a table match next week and not at All Out. Maybe Matt Hardy wins the table match and we get a rematch at All Out? I wonder what they have planned for these two, hopefully they don't keep them off the PPV. 

-THUNDER ROSAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! My 2nd favorite part of the night. I popped when she came on screen. I love her. Rosa vs Shida at All Out is gonna be awesome. Take my money NOW. Please God tell me that she will be signed after. I have no idea what her contract situation is with NWA but I want her in AEW. Both Thunder Rosa and Ivelisse being in the AEW womens division takes it to the next level. Then you still have Riho and Statlander who aren't back yet with the possibility of Tay Conti coming in. AEW's women's division will be pretty damn good if all these signings happen.

-I am glad Brandi didn't book herself to win the tourney. Happy that Ivelisse and Diamante won, which definitely means that they are signed. (I hope) The match itself was decent, Brandi has been getting a lot better and I honestly don't mind her when she's on TV. She's hot and she's actually been practicing at getting better. Can't hate on that. Good for her. 

-Cody vs Brodie Lee was MASTERFUL and booked to perfection. Holy shit Brodie Lee murdered Cody!!!!!!! This was fuckin awesome. Brodie looked great. He ran through Cody. This reminded me of Lesnar/Cena at Summerslam all those years back. Straight brutality. This is a squash done right. Imagine if there was an actual crowd man. Cody has been coming out so over-confident every week, calling himself the Prince of Wrestling with his entourage, to the point that JR was saying it was ridiculous, then runs into the Brodie wall. I like how they did that. This is gonna humble him. The emotion that Arn Anderson showed on the outside as the massacre was happening added so much to the match. Then everything that transpired afterwards was really well done. Brodie cutting a promo WHILE Cody was getting stretchered up was great. I really liked how they had the attack continue with QT and Dustin being beat down. The icing on the cake was Anna Jay coming out to get her some on Brandi. Awesome, awesome main event. Brodie and the Dark Order really needed this. Tonight really legitimized them and made them a legit threat. Just like that. Like I say all the time, this is wrestling and one angle can change everything for anyone. Good shit AEW.


Holy shit the end of this show was out of control. I loved every minute of it. AEW has been doing a really good job at telling and developing stories. There is SO much going on at once. I love it. You got the Horsemen forming, Brodie Lee being a beast, Hangman with FTR, Omega getting ready to turn heel, the Sammy/Matt feud, Starks/Darby, Brandi's heel turn, Thunder Rosa, and so much more. I can't wait for All Out!! The 6 man tag and the 8 man tag weren't too good and docked points off of the overall show, but still a good episode tonight. *Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> I wonder if we get Starks/Darby on go home show. With Darby winning that sets up Darby/Cage at All Out. With Cage winning that.


Yeah, possibly. Since Double or nothing I thought it was going to be Allin/Cage at All Out, it's just the last 2 weeks that have made me rethink that it could be Starks. They could even do Allin/Starks at All Out with Allin winning and then do Allin/Cage at Full gear.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ftr vs private party was a decent little opener. The gauntlet sounds decent for next week as was the interaction with page. Thumbs up for every ftr related thing tonight 

Decent mox promo as always. Same with the mjf promo. The stip sounds stupid i never liked ban moves matches but since its these two I'm willing to give it a chance 

Your typical clusterfuck. Right team won even if the nightmares were win adjacent. I loved the king stuff he really saved it. And the manipulative wink was gold. But there's a slight problem. If he screws either team they are going to look like morons for not seeing it coming especially when they have video evidence.

Britt was great as was Penelopes pants. I chuckled at kip being desperate for a makeout session.

Holy Russo booking batman. Like Russo booking this has the potential to be really good or really bad. Thank fuck this ends at all out

Decent enough extended squash. The wrong guy got murdered though. 

Darby vs Hobbs was decent. Glad hobbs got a dyno opportunity. I loved that starks Darby impersonation. The turtles line cracked me up. I hate the meme but Darby being such a reckless bonehead wouldn't surprise me if he was slightly touched in the head. Starks is unequivocally the star of team Tazz as he should be. 

Awesome hardy and Sammy segment. Sammy is a bumping maniac Jesus christ

Thank fuck brandi lost.

Well damn that darkorder segment ruled. And Cody took another page out of the Cena playbook by getting murdered. Let's see if they can keep the momentum up. One glaring thing though @Lheurch on what planet is Preston Vance a dwarf? It's brodie and the 3 dwarfs, a fat troll, a talented nappa, a sexy maiden and his man mountain with the village idiot


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

good episode outside of the ending imo(i know i probably in the minority)

FTR, just good God how good are they? they are probably the most complete team, badass team in wrestling in a long time. dudes are legit and adding Tully is even better.

Mox and MJF segment/promos were really good, hope they are the heavy focus on the next 2 dynamites.

8 man tag was enjoyable for the most part. wasn't expecting the tension at the end or King coming out. seems like he's up to something though. guess we will see

ehhh idk how that mimosa mayhem match is gonna turn out. kinda over OC at this point and Jericho needs to leave for a bit and come back as a face imo.

Elite vs Dark Order. always enjoy Kenny and the Bucks teaming up. crazy Kenny after the match, love it. let's get the cleaner in here yo. shit after the main event, Kenny should have power bombed that jabroni on the chair

FTR are playing Hangman. Hangman gonna do something to cost the Young Bucks the tag tourny match next week isn't he?

Darby match was good. his opponent showed some good stuff too(will hobbs?) the post match segmant was great, Starks has a lot of charisma. only bad thing is Starks seems to be outshining Cage

Hardy and Sammy segment was great imo. this has been one fo the best buit matches AEW has done imo. however, why isn't it at all out? unless there's a no finish(both go through a table?) and that sets up an All Out match.

Thunder Rosa, idk much about her but have heard good things. definetly has the charisma and personality which is desperately needed in the womens division.

womens tag was fine i guess. Ivellise and Diamante getting the win was the right call. hopefully both are here to stay.

main event time..and it's over lol. not something i expected, not something im really happy or excited about either. i know most loved how dominant Brodie looked and how Dark Order was legitamized, but to me, this was a bad decision, they built the wrong Monster, and this crappy faction is not any more credible.

to me, if you were going to do something like that, you do it with Archer. History with Cody already, everybody dies gimmick, better guy to do it with overall considering he has Jake with him. Archer could have destroyed Cody, took out Arn, Dustin, QT, do it by himself as well. would have had a bigger impact, would have brought Archer and Jake's story full circle since they wanted Cody's share of the pie as Jake put it in his first promo. 

yes, it made Brodie look legit now, a badass, ect. but the rest of the dorks are still a bunch of jobbers, and i just can't take Brodie Lee as a top monster heel like i could with Archer. he doesn't have the appeal, he's overall boring, and i don't see this hype lasting for more then a week or 2. shit decision imo


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh nice


Geeee said:


> They mentioned Tessa. Interesting


What did they say ? Thanks


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope that rates well ... great show ... much better than the last dynamite and dark


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

- FTR were superb, great opener,well done!

- Dont like his voice tone but it was a pretty damn goodpromo by Mox

- Not my fave MJF promo

- Eddie Kingston was superb on the Mic this could go somewhere? Match didnt do much but was OK

- Fast forward anything with Pockets and Jericho, one needs to lose weight one needs to bulk up

- The Elite vs Dark Order was a mess. Someone been throwing a baseball at Omega? Apart from the perhaps heel turn he did nothing

- Enjoy Darby Alln's match against the impressive Will Hobbs, the aftermath was even better Starks is a star in the making handled right, felt like one of the better written attitude era WWF skits

- Sammy vs Matt is actually turning into something exciting, we couldnt give two fux about Hardy a couple of weeks ago to this again much better and thumbs up

- Ivelisse and Diamante worthy winners of the cup, OK match

- Brodie came over as a Monster and a credible heel, well booked

The aftermath was perhaps too extended and I saw Cody being thrown off the stretcher a long way before, but great promo from Brodie and hopefully part of a better build for DO. It is a good old school booking angle if done right could be superb. Yep Anna Jay strangling Brandi theres an image for the WB 😂 Stu Grayson was a little too hyper wasnt he? Sets up a very nice revenege return match? 

Overall great start to the day waching this


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

When the bucks put over private party in an awesome match I was expecting big things ... I hope though don’t keep jobbing ... I think they are great


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats Bayley and Sasha doing here? 😂😂


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Who was the assclown that started a thread about "let's talk about WWE signings" without saying it would spoil this week's dynamite

He was wrong anyway by spoiling that Erick Rowan would appear

Hopefully the mods had the balls to ban the poster


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hard to believe but apparently if you book 6'7 260 lb Brodie Lee like a monster he has potential. 

Don't let the Cucknette folks hear that though.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I enjoyed big time the show, the DO/Elite match was meh but was cool to see more Kenny snapping. I still can't stand them lol. 

FTR have been great since joining AEW. 

Cool for Ivelisse/Diamante. 

Thunder Rosa vs Shida at All Out sells itself. Best thing they could do in their situation. 

Finally a great segment involving DO. Anna Jay choking out Brandie was also cool.

holy shit Starks came off like a star in that segment. I'm sold. 
Sammy/Matt was another great segment. AEW's mid-card is just so fun and the feuds are all well heated now.

MJF/Mox took a backseat this episode but both delivered great promos. Mox/MJF contract signing should be good.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Would like to have seen Cody get more punishment before the pin
That Kingston stable story looks......odd, not feeling it at all
Omega/Bucks/Allie not coming for a save at the end


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I want to see Hobbs get some wins


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show, packed as hell. FTR/PP was REALLY good. Good stuff w/ FTR & Hangman, Starks and Kingston. Awesome ending.
Don't care about Jericho/OC III. Just end this.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That was a decent show, liked all matches for a change even nepotism sisters v diamanté and ivelisse, which shocked me, glad they loat aswell, brandi must have been reading Cody's tweets lol!!

Can't wait for the lucha bros and Eddie Kingston as there manager , kenny teasing a heel turn , FTR are winning the gauntlet and then the tag titles, i wonder if MJF is going to win so we have new champs all round?? Jericho and the IC dismantled OC and best friend which made me smile, i didn't realise Jericho was one of the guys who had the idea for money in the bank on wacky wrestling entertainment, nice. My man cage and ricky starks dismantling darby was a bit cringe ill say, wiah they would do something better with cage though!

Finally Cody loses and about bloody time,I say this a cody fan too, he put over brodie in a huge way, didn't get one offensive move here , which was refreshing to see, i liked how the nepotism family was dismantled, even the biggest big head of the bunch brandi getting took out by Anna Jay, damn she is hot, liked how brodue really was aloud to make a huge statement, I'll give cody props for letting him do that!!

Just a bit pissed we have to wait till next Thursday for the next show, they didn't advertise any matches!!

Decent show 8/10, now time for nxt takeover 30!!

Hope ya'll enjoyed the show too!!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe we will have 2 rematches at All Out? Hardy vs Sammy and Cody vs Brodie Lee?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Aedubya said:


> Who was the assclown that started a thread about "let's talk about WWE signings" without saying it would spoil this week's dynamite
> 
> He was wrong anyway by spoiling that Erick Rowan would appear
> 
> Hopefully the mods had the balls to ban the poster


They won't ban him, he continues day in day out with his damn agenda that is getting very old.

Just like he watched 2 weeks of Impact and thought it was the greatest thing on the planet. I've been watching TNA/Impact since day 1 and have seen it go through its ups/downs/ups/downs. While the product has been very good of late, there are things going on there too that are cringe but, the best part to him it was better than AEW. It's like these agendas carry from thread to thread around here and it makes shit unbearable.

Next we will hear that OMG, AEW, what are you doing bringing in all of the NWA talent - Colt Cabana, Ricky Starr, Kingston, Rock N' Roll Express, and now Thunder Rosa.

Certain people do not understand that the WWE signed up everyone and anyone that they could the last 4-5 years which didn't allow them to go anywhere. Now that they have the opportunity to go to AEW, Impact, ROH, NJPW it is a bad thing.

Last night's show was better than expected and I was quite surprised that Ivelesse/Diamante won considering how Brandi has been acting like the face of the women's division, Cody lost his title in a squash, and of course the debut of Thunder Rosa. I honestly hope that Rosa sticks around, between Rosa, Ivelesse, Diamante, and Conti it is the injection that the women's division needs. They can help improve things along with get the original talent that is still on the roster the extra help/training to get better.

I am liking the Tully and FTR pairing, if they add Hangman along with Spears in the mix they can have a really promising stable.

I do hope that MJF wins and that Mox can get the title at a later time, his reign just hasn't been clicking for me due to the pandemic and really no crowds.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chip can you answer?? @Chip Chipperson , where was your source for rowan??


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> I want to see Hobbs get some wins


It's a shame that the likes of meltzer has influenced so many fans (and wrestlers) into acting snobby towards a wrestler if they ain't some in ring technical genius.

They should put him in the dark order, the story writes itself as well because much like the other guys they were recruited by Brodie convincing them that he could turn around their misfortunes, he would some much needed intimidating physical presence to the group.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Carter84 said:


> Chip can you answer?? @Chip Chipperson , where was your source for rowan??


Don't get me wrong, by no means is AEW perfect. There are weeks I can't tolerate what they are doing (ex. Hangman/Omega should of lost the titles months ago, Brandi hogging up TV time, among several other things) but shit, guys like Chip and several others here do nothing but keep up the same garbage. It makes coming to these threads unbearable.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

captainzombie said:


> Don't get me wrong, by no means is AEW perfect. There are weeks I can't tolerate what they are doing (ex. Hangman/Omega should of lost the titles months ago, Brandi hogging up TV time, among several other things) but shit, guys like Chip and several others here do nothing but keep up the same garbage. It makes coming to these threads unbearable.


Who are you referring to asides from chip??



Dizzie said:


> It's a shame that the likes of meltzer has influenced so many fans (and wrestlers) into acting snobby towards a wrestler if they ain't some in ring technical genius.
> 
> They should put him in the dark order, the story writes itself as well because much like the other guys they were recruited by Brodie convincing them that he could turn around their misfortunes, he would some much needed intimidating physical presence to the group.



He will my fellow British man, he is just getting started will hobbs, he has a good future ahead of him.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I could see it given they're seemingly giving away Hardy vs Sammy but Allin needs a feud win and a big PPV win. Cage vs Allin at ALL OUT is all but a sure loss for him and we're two Dynamote's before the PPV and it's time to start filling out the card. Allin vs Starks on the PPV has more appeal to me. But then the question is who is Cage facing? I guess maybe Allin vs Cage for the FTW title and you have Allin win, Cage drops Taz to get him heat back and then have Taz irate that Allin holds HIS FTW title and starts bringing in mercenaries to get the title off him or something. Cage is brutal on the mic, but he and Taz have pretty terrible chemistry.


I don't see Darby beating Cage yet. They will give him wins vs Starks but he's still gonna fall short vs top guys. It's new Japan story going with Darby here. If Cage needed Tazz to throw in towel to lose to Moxley. They aren't going to have Darby beat him.



Geeee said:


> I dunno. I think Starks is above Cage now.


Nah Cage is still the dominant guy top card guy and Starks midcard guy. I think they are doing Starks/Darby stuff now. Since there match is first. Then when Darby beats Starks. We will get Tazz say at All Out you will be facing Brian Cage.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

That was also one of the best Jericho promos in a while, He's awesome when he's talking in a calm menacing voice. Great promo up until the mimosa whatever match, won't judge till I see it, but then he came back in and unleashed his "boys". Great segment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This show delivered on multiple fronts. Let's get into it:

*A theme of my review here will be that while the matches for the most part were OK, they were not the story of this show. Take the opener of FTR vs. Private Party. It was solid. I thought both teams worked well together with their different styles. But all in all it was a solid match. Nothing more or less. The more interesting part is that Tully Blanchard is now FTR's manager. Was kind of abrupt in the sense that he he just showed up with them and that was that, but still, it's nice to see.

*Really good promo by Mox to follow the match, basically saying "yeah, you are the future, but it ain't your time yet." Put over his opponent while also insulting him. Good stuff.

*The MJF follow up promo was also good, if not a bit meandering. MJF's portion was great. Him being the chicken shit heel he is, trying to get Mox's move banned, saying he might never be able to play with his kids. Again, good stuff. MJF's "lawyer" or whatever he was talked a bit too long for my liking, but he got his point across, which was to ban the Paradigm Shift. That would add an extra layer to their All Out match if they go that route.

*The 8 Man Tag was basically mindless action. Fun in the moment, but nothing particularly memorable. Again, the story is what happened after the match. Finish was kind of lame with the heels fighting leading to the babyfaces winning. I say lame because it's not really a win that make the faces look good, just lucky. But after that we get to what happened after the match. I've been wondering what may happen to Kingston. Now it seems like he might lead a stable with B&B and the Lucha Bros?

Interesting. That's all I got for now, interesting. Not sure what the long term goal for this is but at least it gets Kingston on the show. And I could see a situation one day, where Kingston and Butcher & Blade kick the Lucha Bros out and then, once he can travel again, PAC comes back and all of a sudden we got a 3 on 3 war on our hands.

*So yeah, I'm ready for Jericho vs. OC to be done. Not that the feud has been bad by any means, but I'm really not into this story anymore as it's become fairly repetitive with the Inner Circle beat downs at this point. So now we have a "Mimosa Mayhem Match". So, yeah, we all know Jericho is going into the tub of Mimosa. Kind of a silly gimmick match honestly. Again, I'm just ready for this to be done.

*The 6 Man Tag with the Elite vs. The Dark Order C Team is one I just couldn't get into because, well, it's the Dark Order C Team. I knew they were gonna lose. I knew they would get some offense in but these guys in these roles just don't interest me. So the match was what it was, more car crash action, and the Elite win, obviously. This match was really more about Kenny snapping at the end again, furthering his descent into madness. So at least this accomplished something.

*I loved the backstage bit with FTR and Hangman Page. FTR are really playing both sides of the face/heel fence well, even though they're totally bad guys. They attack the Midnight Express last week, and though they gave an explanation they still went too far. Then Hangman comes in and Dax was great at manipulating him. He reminded Page of how the Bucks tried to keep Page in their shadow and how much that still eats away at Page. He did a great job of making Page think that they're the good guys in this situation. And Page, in his drunken state, fell for it. Another great tease for what is to come, whenever it comes.

*I like the look of Will Hobbs. With more seasoning he could be a player for them one day. Again, the story wasn't about the math though. Darby wins, Taz starts talking, and introduces Ricky Starks dressed as Darby.

Starks was great here. His shtick reminded me of when DX dressed as the Nation in 98. His parody of Darby was really good and the beat down with Cage built more heat for the new group. I just wonder who Darby faces at All Out, Starks or Cage?

*The Hardy/Guevara segment was kind blink and you'll miss it, but they got the point across big time. Tables match should be fun next week.

*Thunder Rosa is in AEW! Yes. Now, I'm not sure if she's signed with them or if she's just in for the one shot. If she's not signed, I hope they do get her to sign. They need someone like her. The match vs. Shida at All Out should be great.

Though, and I will point this out despite anyone rolling their eyes, it does go to show how under developed their women's roster is and how wins/losses and rankings aren't exactly as important as AEW hypes them to be sometimes.

*The Women's tag was fine. I thought it was probably the best match of the tournament, but that ain't saying a whole lot. Happy that Ivelisse and Diamante won, hopefully that means good things for their futures.

*The main event was shocking in all the right ways. Brodie absolutely routed Cody. This wasn't quite Brock vs. Cena from Summerslam, but it was in that same conversation. The whole match lasted less than 5 minutes and Brodie absolutely obliterated him.

This was done so well on so many levels. Cody looks more vulnerable now than ever before. Brodie looks like a beast. Arn sold the shock of the loss so well. The little promo with Tony in the ring was a nice touch. Then the Dark Order pull Cody off the stretcher, they attack Arn, Dustin, and QT. Even Brandi gets laid out by Anna Jay. And that's another thing, where was The Elite? Where was Kenny, The Bucks, Hangman, etc. Why weren't they out there to help their friend? That has to be play some kind of role in this story in the future. And then the touch of Brodie knocking Cody out with a bag full of the broken shards of the old TNT title, the one that Cody loved so much, was the perfect end to all of this.

This was damn near perfect. Got Brodie over like a killer, Dark Order (for one night anyways) looked great, you plant seeds for Cody's eventual break from the Elite, etc. This did so much good.

HOWEVER, I will caution myself, and others, from getting too excited yet. We are less than 2 weeks away from All Out. I would assume that Cody will have a rematch on that show. I'm not going to predict anything right now, but if Cody were to just win the title back after all that, what will this mean in the end? Not much. Now, Cody better sell that beat down at least for 2 weeks. I don't want to see him until All Out. Or hell, keep him out longer and really sell the injury, that works too.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah, possibly. Since Double or nothing I thought it was going to be Allin/Cage at All Out, it's just the last 2 weeks that have made me rethink that it could be Starks. They could even do Allin/Starks at All Out with Allin winning and then do Allin/Cage at Full gear.


Since Darby feuding with same group and both guys. I can see final Dynamite before the ppv being Starks and then Cage at All Out.

Since he returned to get revenge on Cage. Then Starks joined the group and now he wants revenge on Darby for thumb tacks spot. So I think both end up facing Darby that final week. With Darby looking strong vs Starks but falling short vs Cage in very competitive match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good episode. I really enjoyed it.

Loved the ending, Brodie Lee looked legit. Loved the one-sided squash of a match, it was surprising and cool at the same time. It all makes sense, Brodie was a tough challenge for Moxley in his title match and they have been building "Cody's open challenge taking a toll on him" for weeks now. This is the first time someone beat up Arn and beating the rest of the Nightmare Family with Anna Jay choking Brandi definitely added to it alot. For the first time, DO actually look like a threat. I am guessing this is the beginning of Cody forming a new faction.

Elite vs DO was nice, I kept thinking how they were giving alot of offense to DO, considering how the show ended, it made sense. Loved Omega snapping on DO, I am not sure if he is turning heel alone, Bucks have been very reasonable and calm throughout. I was expecting all of them to be pissed at FTR but no mention of it from these three at all. Omega is clearly frustrated so thats something.

Hangman understands FTR perspective.. the way FTR put it, it made their actions seem less heelish tbh.

Loved Moxley's promo on MJF, I am hoping for atleast one segment where they both are going at it on the mic in teh ring. MJF's plea for banning Paradigm shift added another layer to the feud. Good stuff.

Skipped most of the 8 man tag but checked out the ending, I dont like the pairing of Lucha Bros with Butcher and Blade but maybe Eddie King will make it better.

Diamante and Ivelisse winning was a good surprise. I have never seen NWA womens champ in action but anything is better than Shida vs Nyla at this point. I will take it.

Starks/Darby feud continuation was pretty nicely done. Sammy/Matt stuff was really good.

Good show overall. Had a lot of fun watching it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

imthegame19 said:


> Nah Cage is still the dominant guy top card guy and Starks midcard guy. I think they are doing Starks/Darby stuff now. Since there match is first. Then when Darby beats Starks. We will get Tazz say at All Out you will be facing Brian Cage.


To me, it looked like a clear shift in their relationship this week. Starks looked like the main guy and Cage looked like his heavy. If they keep letting Starks cut promos, I don't see how that will swing back around. This segment played out almost exactly how it would if it were MJF and Wardlow.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Good show last night, some big misses but some really good stuff but hey no wrestling show can be perfect even during the attitude era as fondly as most people including myself look back on it fondly, the raw and nitro shows still had their fair share of shitty moments during the episodes though dont misinterpret this as if I am saying dynamite is on par with those shows but just that modern day fans overly nit pick and critique wrestling shows far more than they did 20-30 years ago.

The elite vs do match was bland aside from the ending so I guess it served a purpose, I'm surprised people saw omega's post match antics as him teasing becoming a heel, when you think the guy he was beating up on was in fact a heel himself it came across more as if omega is getting more and more of a take no prisoners mean streak to him.

Got to say I'm starting get bored of the bucks and even think aew have their booking around the wrong way in that ftr should be the kick ass faces/tweeners and the bucks being the annoying heels.

Starks is awesome, this guy to me is as good as mjf with his charisma and his mic skills.

Good promo also from britt baker, mjf, Mosley thunder rosa, I know she had got better in the ring but didn't realise just how much she has gotten better overall since watching her in lucha underground.

The matt hardy and sammy feud is getting better and better, it's funny how often in wrestling that it's the unscripted moments that can really make a feud/wrestler, without that chair incident this feud would not feel this heated as a rivalry.

Thank fuck ivelisse and diamante went over, would be cool if they stick as a team looking out for each other in singles wrestling.

The 8 man tag match was meh, Not feeling the stable of b&b, luch bros and Kingston, it's a bit too much of a mish mash and do we really need another heel group, christ! The one positive bit of hope that I have for it though is that if they book the guys like kingston described each one in a serious manner then that would be cool.

The oc and Jericho shit needs to die asap, what a drag is becoming for the product and the ic members, actually jericho would probably be better off in the best friends faction at this point which would be kinda ironic seeing as the last thing he did in wwe was the best friends angle with Owen's haha.

Where the fuck was archer?

Brodie vs cody was a fun match that had that good surreal vibe to it as you just couldn't have predicted that would be the outcome kinda like when goldberg beat brock in 8 seconds or when brock squashed cena, good promo from Brodie afterwards with schiavone, cool to see anna jay get some spotlight right at the very end of the show of choking out brandi.

I think brodie's first few defences should be against the likes of dusty, qt and zack Ryder because of the connection to cody as I assume they will have a rematch in the near future.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

So I loved the main event segment. However, I do have a couple things about it that didn't make a lot of sense. So Brodie is going around talking about how all the agents held him back and how he is taking over now and he reached the top. He won the TNT title, not the world title. Honestly they are making the world title belt feel like nothing right now. Secondly, everything Cody does is way overdramatic. All he did was get squashed in a match. He took a couple powerbombs and a clothline and he needs to get taken out on a stretcher? After all the crazy stuff on these shows, that constitutes a stretcher?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

P Thriller said:


> So I loved the main event segment. However, I do have a couple things about it that didn't make a lot of sense. So Brodie is going around talking about how all the agents held him back and how he is taking over now and he reached the top. He won the TNT title, not the world title. Honestly they are making the world title belt feel like nothing right now. Secondly, everything Cody does is way overdramatic. All he did was get squashed in a match. He took a couple powerbombs and a clothline and he needs to get taken out on a stretcher? After all the crazy stuff on these shows, that constitutes a stretcher?


Yeah that is an issue with cody, he does ham it up a bit and ovebook his stuff too much, it's very cena like in that aspect.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Its a Dusty thing I saw they same in the NWA with the TV title 

The set up is an old one but done right a good one, I hope they dont just do swerves just to be cool for the internet

Wouldnt mind setting Allie up for a Tombstone Piledriver


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

P Thriller said:


> So I loved the main event segment. However, I do have a couple things about it that didn't make a lot of sense. So Brodie is going around talking about how all the agents held him back and how he is taking over now and he reached the top. He won the TNT title, not the world title. Honestly they are making the world title belt feel like nothing right now. Secondly, everything Cody does is way overdramatic. All he did was get squashed in a match. He took a couple powerbombs and a clothline and he needs to get taken out on a stretcher? After all the crazy stuff on these shows, that constitutes a stretcher?


I think they were going for something like... "He is injured.. he cant move his arm". Didn't translate over like that mostly, but I think they will sell it as "Cody was beat up and wasnt ready for that kind of a challenge" thing.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

I always wondered why they made Cody seem arrogant and unprepared for some of his previous matches where Arn would be upset by the lack of focus by Cody.... only problem is they should have done something similar in this match... where Cody gets in some initial offense and loses focus or showboats.... Lee takes advantage and then continues to destroy Cody.... instead it was just dominance from the very beginning which made all the previous weeks of cody losing focus irrelevant.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> good episode outside of the ending imo(i know i probably in the minority)
> 
> FTR, just good God how good are they? they are probably the most complete team, badass team in wrestling in a long time. dudes are legit and adding Tully is even better.
> 
> ...


Problem is Archer already lost to cody cleanly. Brodie lost to moxley but it took all moxley had to take him out.Imo perfect fit for Brodie to murder a wounded,overconfident cody and put respect on the dark orders name. I really liked that brody chopped up the old belt too.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> I always wondered why they made Cody seem arrogant and unprepared for some of his previous matches where Arn would be upset by the lack of focus by Cody.... only problem is they should have done something similar in this match... where Cody gets in some initial offense and loses focus or showboats.... Lee takes advantage and then continues to destroy Cody.... instead it was just dominance from the very beginning which made all the previous weeks of cody losing focus irrelevant.


Actually it made complete sense...

He was becoming arrogant and pushing his body too much we seen last weeks defense of the title his body breaking down.(ribs)This match just showed his breakneck defense of the belt finally caught up to him.His brain was too arrogant to think he could be beaten but his body gave up on him.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Actually it made complete sense...
> 
> He was becoming arrogant and pushing his body too much we seen last weeks defense of the title his body breaking down.(ribs)This match just showed his breakneck defense of the belt finally caught up to him.His brain was too arrogant to think he could be beaten but his body gave up on him.


thats the problem... they didnt tell that story at all.... it was just Brodie kicking his ass from the beginning... they could have had Cody go for an early suplex but his cant get him up because his ribs start hurting.... or have Cody maybe limping into the ring....or have the commentators mention how exhausted cody was... instead we got nothing.... there was no indication during the match that the previous tolls and arrogance of cody finally caught up to him. It was just a random shit kicking.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> thats the problem... they didnt tell that story at all.... it was just Brodie kicking his ass from the beginning... they could have had Cody go for an early suplex but his cant get him up because his ribs start hurting.... or have Cody maybe limping into the ring....or have the commentators mention how exhausted cody was... instead we got nothing.... there was no indication during the match that the previous tolls and arrogance of cody finally caught up to him. It was just a random shit kicking.


Personally for me I didn't need Cody to limp into the match to know he'd been pushing himself too hard,and overlooking competition.For weeks now you see every match Cody get frustrated over getting beaten up during the match or having a mental lapse.Last week we finally see him get somewhat injured with his ribs.So going into this match it was a accumulation of his whole title run coming to a head.

Commentary has been putting it over as Cody being worn down and overconfident for weeks leading to this.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I thoroughly enjoyed seeing Cody get roughed up, placed on a stretcher and then roughed up again. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I completely I completely forgot to ask about this but do you guys think that aew is planning on working with NWA? It was odd that they really showcased NWA belt.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> I completely I completely forgot to ask about this but do you guys think that aew is planning on working with NWA? It was odd that they really showcased NWA belt.


Would be nice. Cody and Aldis are also good friends.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Would be nice. Cody and Aldis are also good friends.



I think it would be smart. I think Billy has an eye for the businss and people respect the nwa and have liked billys vision for it.

Nwa invisaion lol


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> I think it would be smart. I think Billy has an eye for the businss and people respect the nwa and have liked billys vision for it.
> 
> *Nwa invisaion lol*


They have the seeds already semi planted for an NWA invasion if they did want to try and piece it together. You have guys like Colt, RNR Express (make guest appearances), Starks, Kingston that are on the roster and now that Thunder Rosa is going to challenge Shida for the AEW Women's title, this could work. I would like to see Aldis and Unfinished Business be a part of it too. But this is some fantasy booking for sure. LOL!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

captainzombie said:


> They have the seeds already semi planted for an NWA invasion if they did want to try and piece it together. You have guys like Colt, RNR Express, Starks, Kingston that are on the roster and now that Thunder Rosa is going to challenge Shida for the AEW Women's title, this could work. I would like to see Aldis and Unfinished Business be a part of it too. But this is some fantasy booking for sure. LOL!



its very possible this is true. i bet Eddie will be working with starks. of course this is story driven speculation but it really makes sense to me now why Eddie was winking about banding together AEW guys. Maybe its because its an NWA storyline and not what i originally thought which was Eddie with Santa and Ortiz. I do feel a lot of hints at something has been dropped regardless what it ends up being.

For me at least i personally really like the idea of show casing NWA belts with AEW in some form.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> its very possible this is true. i bet Eddie will be working with starks. of course this is story driven speculation but it really makes sense to me now why Eddie was winking about banding together AEW guys. Maybe its because its an NWA storyline and not what i originally thought which was Eddie with Santa and Ortiz. I do feel a lot of hints at something has been dropped regardless what it ends up being.
> 
> For me at least i personally really like the idea of show casing NWA belts with AEW in some form.


Its crazy, anything can happen. That's what I love about AEW, things are unpredictable and stories are being interwoven so well. There are so many layers to everything.

If an NWA invasion actually happens, I would wait until next summer or the end of next year lol, too much going on already at the top of the card with the Horsemen and Kenny Omega's heel turn.

Eddie winking could mean NWA, could mean he aligns with Taz, could mean he aligns with Santana and Ortiz later, could mean he is forming another stable, could mean he is eventually planning a Latino takeover, it could mean a lot.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So we have Starks mocking Allan, Eddie coming off as he is pretending to band some AEW guys together and winks because hes bullshiting and Thunder Rosa already promoting the NWA belt and herself. Are we getting an NWA story ? em i missing someone ?

who thinks it could be a good idea ? if it happened i could see Nick coming in being very heelish. I know apparently AEW offered him a contract before but he decided to stay loyal to NWA.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> So we have Starks mocking Allan, Eddie coming off as he is pretending to band some AEW guys together and winks because hes bullshiting and Thunder Rosa already promoting the NWA belt and herself. Are we getting an NWA story ? em i missing someone ?
> 
> who thinks it could be a good idea ? if it happened i could see Nick coming in being very heelish. I know apparently AEW offered him a contract before but he decided to stay loyal to NWA.


Aldis ain't leaving. He's their World Champion and makes more than anyone on their roster. A lot of those guys are making only a couple thousand bucks a month. But with Aldis and Cody being friends, Thunder Rosa coming in promoting her NWA title, and AEW and NWA being on good terms, an invasion storyline is not a far off possibility. Isn't Jeff Cobb in NWA too? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Aldis ain't leaving. He's their World Champion and makes more than anyone on their roster. A lot of those guys are making only a couple thousand bucks a month. But with Aldis and Cody being friends, Thunder Rosa coming in promoting her NWA title, and AEW and NWA being on good terms, an invasion storyline is not a far off possibility. Isn't Jeff Cobb in NWA too? Or am I mistaken?



I dont think people like Rosa are either. It dont mean they cant have an angle together. I have not kept updated on where jeff cobb decided to go


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> I dont think people like Rosa are either. It dont mean they cant have an angle together. I have not kept updated on where jeff cobb decided to go


Yeah Rosa will probably stay with NWA too. They have treated her really well. Rosa and Aldis are their 2 biggest stars. Sucks though because I would mark out for her to join AEW. At the same time though, I'm sure Tony can offer her a lot more money than NWA can, so we'll see.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah Rosa will probably stay with NWA too. They have treated her really well. Rosa and Aldis are their 2 biggest stars. Sucks though because I would mark out for her to join AEW. At the same time though, I'm sure Tony can offer her a lot more money than NWA can, so we'll see.



For sure she is a good snag but still comes off as a partnership but i guess we'll see. Otherwise no way she would even promote the belt 

I think in the long run if AEW has big partnerships with good promotions this will only help them grow instead of being insanely exclusive. More NJPW, AAA and NWA mixed in with AEW is only a good thing. Rumors of them working on an NJPW deal im sure is true. Of course the international promotions its pretty difficult to start doing that now.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

captainzombie said:


> They have the seeds already semi planted for an NWA invasion if they did want to try and piece it together. You have guys like Colt, RNR Express (make guest appearances), Starks, Kingston that are on the roster and now that Thunder Rosa is going to challenge Shida for the AEW Women's title, this could work. I would like to see Aldis and Unfinished Business be a part of it too. But this is some fantasy booking for sure. LOL!


Unless Aldis changed the name, It is Strictly Business.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Had to watch a day late but here’s my thoughts...

Solid opener between FTR and Private Party. FTR and Tully Blanchard are a match made in heaven. From this point on, we now get to see the best of FTR, can’t wait.

Moxley’s promo delivered a whole lot of truth, it was delivered with intent.

MJF’s promo was hilarious, first of all the zimmer frame , the delivery of “Papa Papa” His “attorney“ cut a damn good promo too.

Nice to see the Lucha Bros back in action, but I’m getting incredibly bored with these multi man tag matches. Nice to see Kingston make an appearance afterwards though, more storytelling to look forward to in the coming weeks.

The worst part of the episode was the Cassidy/Jericho crap, I’m over this feud, a third match was highly likely though but the match itself sounds terrible. One of the most talented wrestlers ever in Jericho, is turning himself into the biggest joke ever.

The Elite vs Dark Order...MEH.

FTR and Hangman Page delivered another good segment with each other, really interested to see where this is heading.

The Darby Allin and Ricky Starks segment after Darby match was excellent. Ricky cut a great promo, that was one of the best parts of the episode.

Sammy best win that Tables match next week.

So Thunder Rosa vs Hikura Shida is on, a match that the AEW Women’s division desperately needed.

Skipped the Women’s Tag match, but hopefully Ivelisse and Diamante winning leads to more success for those two.

That main event  what a squash, Brodie was booked like a fucking monster.

That ending  it’s hard to get behind Dark Order but I have to say, that was up there as one of the best endings to a Dynamite show so far. From the match to that segment, that’s exactly how Brodie Lee should have been booked in WWE. Honourable mention for Anna Jay too, her taking out Brandi was the best she’s looked too.

*Overall Thoughts*
Last night’s episode was filled with brilliant segments and promos, the matches were nothing special but the segments and promo work made that episode. Out of all the promos though, Ricky Starks impressed me the most, this guy has the “It” factor.

Brodie Lee though was made in this episode, he was booked to perfection and that ending was fire.

A good episode that unfortunately was let down by match quality... 7/10.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Problem is Archer already lost to cody cleanly. Brodie lost to moxley but it took all moxley had to take him out.Imo perfect fit for Brodie to murder a wounded,overconfident cody and put respect on the dark orders name. I really liked that brody chopped up the old belt too.


yea but Archer already has a history with Cody and you could have played up on that. Cody is over confident cause he's already beat Archer, however Archer is more dangerous, more ruthless, ect. and just destroys him. just what i would have done. Dark Order and Brodie don't do anything for me and this angle didn't change that


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

really looking forward to next weeks episode with 10 percent capacity cant really picture what 10 percent of fans looks like for size but it will help regardless. 

I assume it will be a mix of some on the floor and some on the lower section in bubbled sections.

What day and time is it again ?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> yea but Archer already has a history with Cody and you could have played up on that. Cody is over confident cause he's already beat Archer, however Archer is more dangerous, more ruthless, ect. and just destroys him. just what i would have done. Dark Order and Brodie don't do anything for me and this angle didn't change that


Well sorry you didnt like the angle but alot of people did.Thats exactly what dark order needed great to see.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

All I know is that they better book my boy PAC to look just as awesome when he makes his big return. I want PAC to murder everyone on the show in one night lol. In the ring, backstage, in the parking lot, in Tony’s office, in the women’s locker room, everywhere lol.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> All I know is that they better book my boy PAC to look just as awesome when he makes his big return. I want PAC to murder everyone on the show in one night lol. In the ring, backstage, in the parking lot, in Tony’s office, in the women’s locker room, everywhere lol.


big facts lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

At this point, they are making creative decisions to troll the hardcore fans (which hate the Dork Order). Does anyone else see the irony of AEW shoving Brodie Lee's dick in our mouths while his character is a parody of Vince McMahon.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mister Sinister said:


> At this point, they are making creative decisions to troll the hardcore fans (which hate the Dork Order). Does anyone else see the irony of AEW shoving Brodie Lee's dick in our mouths while his character is a parody of Vince McMahon.



Well everyone was criticizing him and dark order to death and they contiued to push it. Now they won a belt and everyone likes him lol. I do think they are trolling but it worked i guess lol


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I enjoyed seeing Thunder Rosa. I hope AEW and the NWA can have some kind of working arrangement, along with NJPW, Impact, ROH, etc. The pandemic is hurting everyone, and maybe a little cooperation among the different promotions will help all parties get through it better.

I like Ricky Starks more and more every week. He has a bright future in AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> At this point, they are making creative decisions to troll the hardcore fans (which hate the Dork Order). Does anyone else see the irony of AEW shoving Brodie Lee's dick in our mouths while his character is a parody of Vince McMahon.


Brodie Lee made like 2 Vince McMahon jokes early in his run...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Brodie Lee made like 2 Vince McMahon jokes early in his run...


Please don't be dishonest. The first 4 weeks of Brodie Lee was Vince McMahon knock off central. AEW was then criticised for it and they stopped.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Was a very good show and a very good ending segment

glad my trust in the Dark Order angle has paid off


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

FTR & Moxley were boring as hell to listen to on the mic. They really are the equivalent of paint drying on a wall sometimes.

- Young Bucks & Omega looked they were putting on a stunt routine. Nothing exciting about match against the Dark Order. I am glad that there was some entertainment value with FTR match and the 6 man tag though. 

-Jericho & MJF are always entertaining. Loved their segments. 

- So Darby gets a win over big guy like that to make his way up the ladder and feel more credible against someone like Cage? Meh. Ricky Starks was fun to listen to though

- Didn't like that Cody completely got squashed. But this will definitely elevate Brodie tremendously. Dark Order hasn't been doing much for me at all, they've been almost directionless and boring. It seems like now they have momentum somewhat, but there's too many masked geeks and not enough defined personalities. I know that's not what they're going for but they should seeing as it's a pretty stale stable.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The Dork Order continues to be a subversive, continuous, twice and sometimes thrice an episode vehicle for McMahon and WWE. Look at that whole program with Brodie convincing Cabana to work injured. They just got more subtle with it. And the jobber casting stinks to Hell of Aces and 8s.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Is anyone else not crazy about the content of Mox' promos recently? This guy MJF has jumped you and badmouthed you, and you come out from the gate saying how talented his is and he's the guy to lead AEW in the future blah blah blah. I don't want a face who's meant to be gritty and hardcore complimenting his opponents. If there's something there then throw in a quick Stone Cold style 'I respect what you done, but when you mess with blah blah I'm gonna whip your ass' type thing. Seemed like he spent the first 30 seconds talking about how great MJF will be.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> Is anyone else not crazy about the content of Mox' promos recently? This guy MJF has jumped you and badmouthed you, and you come out from the gate saying how talented his is and he's the guy to lead AEW in the future blah blah blah. I don't want a face who's meant to be gritty and hardcore complimenting his opponents. If there's something there then throw in a quick Stone Cold style 'I respect what you done, but when you mess with blah blah I'm gonna whip your ass' type thing. Seemed like he spent the first 30 seconds talking about how great MJF will be.


He doesn't know what he's doing. He's a dork playing a tough guy. This much is obvious


----------



## BPG (Dec 31, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> He doesn't know what he's doing. He's a dork playing a tough guy. This much is obvious


What is "dork"?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

BPG said:


> What is "dork"?


a silly, out-of-touch person who tends to look odd or behave ridiculously around others; a social misfit. Eg. John Moxley


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I caught up with two weeks of AEW and I have to admit my favorite part was Ricky Starks making fun of Darby. Absolute gold.


----------

